# sky2 still broken

## venus_to_mars

I am experiencing a problem with my Marvell 88E8036 GbE card. During heavy load, the internet cuts off, and the only way I've found to fix it is to rmmod the sky2 module and then modprobe it again. I have read that this was supposed to be fixed with the 2.6.16 kernel, but I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 and no luck.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## allex87

I have had the same problem with 2.6.17 and IIRC 2.6.18rc... That was on my laptop running I think Fedora at the time. My only solution unfortunately was to install the binary driver provided by syskonnect (the sk98lin one). At least it works under heavy load until the bugs in the kernel driver are ironed out.

Alex.

----------

## venus_to_mars

When I modprobe sk98lin (module from the kernel) it doesn't let me bring eth0 up. Does the binary version work for more cards?

----------

## phatscum

sky2 is supposedly fixed in 2.6.18, but it didn't work for me.

I have to 'modprobe -r sky2 && modrpobe sky2' a couple times every day..

Edit: been stable with 2.6.17-gentoo-r5

----------

## zxy

Sky2 sucks. I use 2.6.18-r4 kernel, but it is still broken. Sky2 turned my card into a 9.6k modem.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Skge does not work, sk98lin neither.

@phatscum: What do you mean with  "been stable", does this mean that it works with gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r5.

Strange that it doesen't work with 2.6.18-r4 then.

----------

## phatscum

 *zxy wrote:*   

> Sky2 sucks. I use 2.6.18-r4 kernel, but it is still broken. Sky2 turned my card into a 9.6k modem. 
> 
> Skge does not work, sk98lin neither.
> 
> @phatscum: What do you mean with  "been stable", does this mean that it works with gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r5.
> ...

 

I meant that it's been stable for me with 2.6.17-r5. I have no idea why. 

It was unstable for me on all other versions. Kinda weird. I don't know the diffs between 2.6.17-r4 and r5.

Maybe it's been patched.

----------

## zxy

I get opera to freeze when i want to login to forums.gentoo.org (opera reloads pages in the background - that is why,maybe). Driver breaks down non-stop.

----------

## phatscum

Err.. it still breaks down on me under heavy continuous load. I just haven't been downloading lately so that's why it has been "stable" for me, heh.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

have you tried to compile it into the kernel ? 

I'm using mm-sources 2.6.18-rc4-mm2

it works pretty fine for me here both on x86 and amd64  :Very Happy: 

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
```

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 v1.6 addr 0xebdfc000 irq 18 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2
> 
> sky2 eth0: addr 00:17:31:e8:f3:53
> 
> sky2 v1.6 addr 0xebcfc000 irq 17 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2
> ...

 

----------

## xr31Daisy

I just tried 2.6.18-rc4 (but not mm), and I still get these :

```
sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x5e90002 length 1513

printk: 22 messages suppressed.
```

during any kind of heavy transfer ...

That's on a Core 2 Duo, 64 bits ( amd64 )

----------

## recall

Strange, but i am using sky2 with 2.6.17-gentoo-r4. And i have no problems since 2.6.14 or something

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@xr31Daisy:

which mainboard / network card do you have ? I think on my board it's an 8053 (p5w dh deluxe)

----------

## xr31Daisy

Just like you mentionned: an Asus P5W DH Deluxe. With the 8053.

I'm using only the first network controller, and I've deactivated the second one in the Bios.

Also, with 2.6.16.19, any kind of monitoring crashed my network https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-488652-highlight-.html

I haven't relaunched gkrellm2 with the 2.6.18-rc4 kernel, I'll try that tonight.

I might try mm2 after all.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

probably the 8053 chipset is too new ?

it runs fine for me on 2.6.18-rc4-mm1 & mm2

if your are looking for a newer bios: (in German), 1305 is the newest, and runs fine here

----------

## xr31Daisy

OK, I'm trying big copy through the network, on 2.6.18-rc4, with gkrellm2 running, it doesn't crash anymore.And the download rate is fine.

And the messages don't appear ... They might be only UT2004 related   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

The messages are still present, but the network works fine. Except for querying the UT2004 master server.

----------

## zxy

I have GigaByte motherboard with marvell and nvidia NICs.

To crash marvell (alone or in combination with the other card) try running amule and emerge --rsync at the same time. If amule is downloading a lot and you didn't sync for some time (there needs to be some transfer), it will crash. If not try some bittorent client with both of them. With me it crashes almost for sure.

I just tried to install original marvell drivers from the companies site, but I had no luck. Patched kernel wouldn't compile. I tried 2.6.17-beyond3, 2.6.18-rc4-viper1 and no-sources-2.6.18-rc4-no2. But on some other post a guy said that it worked for him with 2.6.16 kernel.

----------

## funkmankey

same problem here, amd64 on an asus a8r4t, gentoo 2.6.17-r{1-7}. under network load (e.g. ktorrent) I get

```
NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

sky2 eth0: tx timeout

sky2 eth0: transmit ring 24 .. 495 report=65 done=65

sky2 status report lost?

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

sky2 eth0: tx timeout

sky2 eth0: transmit ring 65 .. 24 report=65 done=65

sky2 hardware hung? flushing
```

over and over again, have to reload sky2 to bring network back up. sometimes it even locks up the machine.

from this bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144662

I have tried

```
ethtool -A eth0 autoneg off rx on tx on
```

seems to be working so far (*crosses fingers*)

some people also recommended disabling msi when loading the module (have not tried that yet)

see also

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6839#c12

----------

## zxy

funkmankey thanks for the ethtool ... command. I just set it. I hope it works. I'm using marvell for local net connection and nvidia (forcedeth) net card for internet access. I hope it won't crash, as much as it did, with the new settings. 

The fact is, that if I emerge --sync'ed with the other computer through marvell it crashed and I had to repeat the sync many times. (Heh - I have rsync mirror-proxy on my gateway - so I dont put my troubles in hand of official gentoo servers)  :Cool:   - and it goes fasssst

If the ethtool thing works, I'm gonna put it to local.start.

---- EDIT ----

For now it's holding. It even survived emerge --sync.

----------

## fw146

 *zxy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If the ethtool thing works, I'm gonna put it to local.start.
> 
> ---- EDIT ----
> ...

 

I'm glad that ethtool has been a successful work-around. Could you please try

```
ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex half autoneg off
```

 instead? As far as I know, if you turn off autoneg on one end of the link (laptop/computer), the other end switches itself to 100baseTx-HD, i.e. half duplex. 

I would appreciate if other sky2-Marvell users can check their logs to see if  they have

```
sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
```

or 

```
sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none
```

I have a hunch that if sky2 works for you, you will see flow control both , otherwise you will see 

flow control none.

Thanks.

----------

## zxy

Here is the output from the dmesg

```

ethtool -s eth_lan speed 100 duplex half autoneg off  

dmesg   # <--- last line after a few seconds

sky2 eth_lan: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex, flow control both

ethtool -s eth_lan speed 100 duplex full autoneg off  

dmesg   # <--- last line after a few seconds

sky2 eth_lan: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

```

----------

## fw146

 *zxy wrote:*   

> Here is the output from the dmesg
> 
> ```
> 
> ethtool -s eth_lan speed 100 duplex half autoneg off  
> ...

 

OK. I should have posed my request differently. Could you please check the dmesg for similar messages before trying the work around? 

FYI sk98lin seems to be working for me. This is the version 8.36.1.3, which I obtained from SysKonnect's download center To apply, I used the "generate patch mode". Hope it helps.

----------

## zxy

I'll post you dmesg. I cannot right now.

I tried sysconnect's driver patch, as you, but didn't work. I posted it here on the forums somhere. I tried 3 different kernels. 2.6.18 (no-sources, viper) and beyond3.

----------

## phatscum

2.6.18-gentoo

Still broken  :Smile: 

(Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19))

----------

## warer

Its also broken in 2.6.18-rc6-mm2.

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

----------

## funkmankey

seemed to be ok for a while with gentoo-sources 2.6.18 even without the ethtool workaround; but last night a heavily loaded ktorrent killed it again. I did just switch from UP kernel to SMP, dnno if that made a difference.

applied the duplex/autoneg fix again, so far it's behaving again. grr.

----------

## warer

After using kernel 1.6.18-mm2 it seems to be working ok, got much better speed then usual and have been up for 3 days now.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

warer, which chipset does your Motherboard use?

I think I have 8053 & if I use 2.6.18-mm2 I get the following error:

 pci express error 

can anyone reproduce this on his board ?

Update: 

the patch provided at  bugzilla.kernel.org  at least suppresses the error messages & it works fine for me

----------

## Bloodsurfer

I'm using a "Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller"

Up to 2.6.16 I had to use the external Marvell Driver to get online with that card, it didn't work with kernel-internal drivers at all.

Since 2.6.17 sky2 does work like a charm without a single problem. And I do download lots of data...

----------

## funkmankey

hm now it is misbehaving again even with the ethtool workaround

```
sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex, flow control none

.

.

.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

sky2 eth0: tx timeout

sky2 eth0: transmit ring 427 .. 386 report=427 done=427

sky2 hardware hung? flushing

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

sky2 eth0: tx timeout

sky2 eth0: transmit ring 386 .. 345 report=427 done=427

sky2 status report lost?

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

sky2 eth0: tx timeout

sky2 eth0: transmit ring 427 .. 386 report=427 done=427

sky2 hardware hung? flushing
```

this time it did not die completely but eth0 was in a severely slow state and I had to remove and insert the module anyway.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

sky2 now is really broken on 2.6.18-mm3!

 bug on bugzilla.kernel.org 

Andrew Morton wrote, that this is now in mainline (2.6.19-rc*) & I ask everyone who uses this drivers to help / give feedback, otherwise it will stop to function beginning from the next kernel-release   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks in advance ...

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> I am experiencing a problem with my Marvell 88E8036 GbE card. During heavy load, the internet cuts off, and the only way I've found to fix it is to rmmod the sky2 module and then modprobe it again. I have read that this was supposed to be fixed with the 2.6.16 kernel, but I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 and no luck.

 

It's broken from 2.6.16* up to 2.6.19.-rc1

In fact in 2.6.19 its even worse.

I just add to add an extra ethernet card because everyting that  i tried failed.

It doesnt matter if you compile it as (m) or (*) ir change  and re-do all your network settings.

It will break down and the network will need to be restarted always.

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

We have to wait for a fix

----------

## kernelOfTruth

fix is already committed & works beginning from 2.6.19-rc1-git8   :Very Happy:  (tested)

The latest errors were related to Bios Bugs: "Not using MMConfig"   :Confused: 

Thanks to the kernel-hackers   :Wink: 

----------

## dsd

this patch should solve the hanging issues:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-netdev&m=116138920228073&q=raw

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@dsd:

is that patch complete ?

I get the following when patching:

```
patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line

```

btw. thanks for that patch   :Smile: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi, 

Working fine to apply the patch :

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux/

 

```
--- sky2.orig/drivers/net/sky2.c   2006-10-20 16:37:56.000000000 -0700

+++ sky2/drivers/net/sky2.c   2006-10-20 16:38:16.000000000 -0700

@@ -699,16 +699,10 @@

 

 }

 

-/* Assign Ram Buffer allocation.

- * start and end are in units of 4k bytes

- * ram registers are in units of 64bit words

- */

-static void sky2_ramset(struct sky2_hw *hw, u16 q, u8 startk, u8 endk)

+/* Assign Ram Buffer allocation in units of 64bit (8 bytes) */

+static void sky2_ramset(struct sky2_hw *hw, u16 q, u32 start, u32 end)

 {

-   u32 start, end;

-

-   start = startk * 4096/8;

-   end = (endk * 4096/8) - 1;

+   pr_debug(PFX "q %d %#x %#x\n", q, start, end);

 

    sky2_write8(hw, RB_ADDR(q, RB_CTRL), RB_RST_CLR);

    sky2_write32(hw, RB_ADDR(q, RB_START), start);

@@ -717,7 +711,7 @@

    sky2_write32(hw, RB_ADDR(q, RB_RP), start);

 

    if (q == Q_R1 || q == Q_R2) {

-      u32 space = (endk - startk) * 4096/8;

+      u32 space = end - start + 1;

       u32 tp = space - space/4;

 

       /* On receive queue's set the thresholds

@@ -1199,19 +1193,16 @@

 

    sky2_mac_init(hw, port);

 

-   /* Determine available ram buffer space (in 4K blocks).

-    * Note: not sure about the FE setting below yet

-    */

-   if (hw->chip_id == CHIP_ID_YUKON_FE)

-      ramsize = 4;

-   else

-      ramsize = sky2_read8(hw, B2_E_0);

+   /* Determine available ram buffer space in qwords.  */

+   ramsize = sky2_read8(hw, B2_E_0) * 4096/8;

 

-   /* Give transmitter one third (rounded up) */

-   rxspace = ramsize - (ramsize + 2) / 3;

+   if (ramsize > 6*1024/8)

+      rxspace = ramsize - (ramsize + 2) / 3;

+   else

+      rxspace = ramsize / 2;

 

-   sky2_ramset(hw, rxqaddr[port], 0, rxspace);

-   sky2_ramset(hw, txqaddr[port], rxspace, ramsize);

+   sky2_ramset(hw, rxqaddr[port], 0, rxspace-1);

+   sky2_ramset(hw, txqaddr[port], rxspace, ramsize-1);

 

    /* Make sure SyncQ is disabled */

    sky2_write8(hw, RB_ADDR(port == 0 ? Q_XS1 : Q_XS2, RB_CTRL),

-
```

Or :

 *Quote:*   

> wget ftp://hephaistos.ath.cx/sky2.patch

 

Then :

 *Quote:*   

> patch -p1 < sky2.patch

 

Now just have to see if it's really working 

Anyway thx dsd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

Don't really know if the patch is not good or me who didn't apply right but sky2 still broken  :Sad: 

----------

## egon2003

I am using 2.6.19-rc4 and my computer hangs when running bittorrent. I works for about 10-20 minutes then I lose network connection and 20 seconds later the computer hangs  :Sad: 

nothing in the logs.

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

I'm testing right now 2.6.19-rc5 and all the problem i've got before are gone (the sky2 was doing an complety hang of the system ... couldn't do anything else so hard reset   :Sad:  )

So for thoose guys who still having an problem with the sky2 driver try out the 2.6.19-rc5 kernel it's working fine for me (asus p5w dh deluxe)

See you and good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## egon2003

I still have problems with computer hang running 2.6.19-rc5 when running bittorrent  :Sad: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

I haven't try already Bittorent or some p2p programs but with a big transfer in lan (~50go) at full speed : it's okay

I'll try as soon as possible some bittorent to see if your problem happen to me 

Any Way, what is your mother board, chipset and did you compil the driver as the module ?

Here is mine :

- Asus P5W DH deluxe

- Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

- sky2 compiled in module

----------

## egon2003

Hi

My motherboard is Asus P5LD2

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

And the driver is compiled as a module.

My outgoing transfer speed is 10 MB. When running bittorrent I average around 1000 kb/s outgoing, perhaps that makes the error appear more often?

----------

## fxtl

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

Kernel: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2, sky2 compiled as a module

```

sky2 v1.5 addr 0xf8000000 irq 16 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 eth0: addr 00:16:e6:5d:81:d3

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

```

```

ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)

        Link detected: yes

```

I still get occassional hangs (computer freezes completely), always while downloading a torrent. Sky2 fixes committed in gentoo-2.6.18-r2 didn't seem to fix much   :Rolling Eyes:  Just now I removed Netfilter and QoS completely from the kernel, seems like I traded hanging for serious slowdown, this is progress   :Laughing:  Modprobing sky2 recovers from the slowdown/hang state succesfully, previously I had to reset the whole machine. I hope this NIC won't be permanently broken hardware in Linux, that would be just my luck   :Razz: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

it should be fixes in higher kernels (e.g. 2.6.19-rc5, like Jjeje007 wrote)

----------

## fxtl

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> it should be fixes in higher kernels (e.g. 2.6.19-rc5, like Jjeje007 wrote)

 

Fixes yes, but does it still work.. seems like the driver is so experimental it needs a lot of fixing.. I think I'll wait for the stable kernel release, and use an external PCI nic meanwhile.

----------

## pegu

Any advancement on the Sky2 driver? I'm using 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 w. sky2 version 1.6.1 and I keep getting:

Nov 16 20:34:54 roadrunner sky2 v1.6.1 addr 0xfdcfc000 irq 5 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 1

Nov 16 20:34:54 roadrunner sky2 eth0: addr 00:01:80:60:c1:23

Nov 16 20:34:55 roadrunner sky2 eth0: enabling interface

Nov 16 20:34:56 roadrunner sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Nov 20 08:43:26 roadrunner sky2 eth0: tx timeout

Nov 20 08:43:26 roadrunner sky2 eth0: transmit ring 32 .. 503 report=32 done=32

Nov 20 08:43:26 roadrunner sky2 hardware hung? flushing

This is not a very heavy load, only a single user with some X11 and NFS stuff. What's the best version to use so far?

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

I have [s]no more bug / frezee / whatever[/s] with the kernel 2.6.19-rc5

I tried already bitorrent (download ~1.5 - 2 Mo/s), Newgroups ( same download speed as bitorrent), lan (cifs) in Gigabit (~45 Mo/s 0_o) and it's [s]OK[/s] NOT OK

I tweak nothing with ethtool :

```
sky2 v1.10 addr 0xfa9fc000 irq 18 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2
```

```
sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
```

Last edited by Jjeje007 on Sun Nov 26, 2006 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

Ok guys .. after some use i can say : sky2 driver still broken ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

From now i'm running 2.6.19-rc6 

Should be great if the users of the sky2 drivers take some times and give some more information at the bugzilla ---> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/buglist.cgi?regetlastlist=1

It will help Stephen Hemminger (the maintener) to fix the problem and also help us   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Up !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

>  sky2 driver still broken ... 

 

yeah, it still freaks out after some time of use

then when I have to upload big files (e.g. a livecd) with it, it for example just hangs there on 70% and dies, strangely restarting my router "fixes" this for some time   :Shocked:  (until when the next "hang" occurs   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## funkmankey

ugh I'd thought this was done and gone. have been hammering on bt for weeks now with no problems whatsoever. guess I was hammering harder today, 'cos I just got home and sky2'd died again. good lord.

same's before

```
Linux ah1 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Tue Nov 21 14:15:58 EST 2006 x86_64 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

when will the madness stop??!?

back to ethtool I guess...

----------

## gregf

Mine was fine a few weeks back using linux-2.6.18-ck1-r1, i then decided i would go back to gentoo-sources which i had always used and installed linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 which is when i started getting the same messages others were having. That sky2 had hung. I would have to reboot to get my card back to life and then under heavy load it would do the same thing. Since it was working in ck1 i had thought about going back to that but i decided i would just try vanilla and went with linux-2.6.19-rc6 and its working great for me for the last few days. Hope this might help someone.

----------

## zxy

@gregf do you mean mm or vanilla

I'm runing on 2.6.19-rc5-mm2 now for 2 days and no good. I have nvidia's ethernet controller (forcedeth) and marvel (sky2)  and I use one for internet and one for local net. But crashes still occur. Specialy with azureus runing and syncing portage at the same time on the other machine (which uses the first for internet connection). And lighttpd and a few browser windows and mail, and browsing on the other (client). It brings them down fast.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Using ethtool trick helps, but doesn't solve the problem. I had to reboot a few times, too, because nothing helped to get network going again. 

I'll try 2.6.19-rc6-mm.

---- EDIT ----

I'm just reading the 2.6.19 vanila kernel changelog. Search for sky2. There are so many patches, it will have to work. Looks like guys did a great work. 

It's interestig to see what all was wrong with the sky2 driver. See for yourself.

I'm still waiting for mm, because of reiser4. Can't wait to try.

----------

## gregf

Using vanilla with the sky2 driver. Been up since that last posting stating i had fixed it with out issues. Bittorrent was knocking it offline every 10 minutes or so but now it seems fine.

----------

## zxy

I'm using 2.6.19-rc6-mm2 untill mm hits 2.6.19. I'm starting to believe that -Os option when compiling kernel made problems. I recompiled the kernel without optimize for size option and it looks much better, but I'll have to wait some more time to see how network will behave.

Looks promising for now.

----------

## lenk

-Os didn't make a difference. Running gentoo-souces-2.6.19. Sky2 still dies if load is heavy, especially if you are downloading from a good private tracker. The bandwidth just kills sky2.

----------

## gregf

I know i don't have much help to offer but i was also fine using linux-2.6.18-ck1-r1 a few weeks ago not sure if you guys want to try your luck with that. I am not using any compiler optimizations for my kernels.  Might want to jump on Linux Kernel Mailing List and give them some output and tell them whats going on as well, driver is still experimental so theres going to be issues with it. I have had good luck on LKML in the past with getting help or someone fixing the issue after i reported it.

----------

## zxy

I tried to use  the driver ( install-8_41.tar.bz2 ) from marvell site here is the link

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36

I found an info somhere on the net that a guy uses it and that it works. 

Not for me. I tried both options, that installer offered. 

I let the installer install and compile. NOT WORKING

I let the installer make a patch and patched myself. While making a patch, installer recognized 2.6.19 kernel (i use 2.6.19-rc6-mm2). Patching went ok. But compiling stopped with an ERROR

Here is the output of the error if somebody has a clue.

```
  CC      drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.o

In file included from drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:76:

I contacted marvell and sent them the output, too. I wait for their response.

drivers/net/sk98lin/h/skdrv2nd.h:64:7: warning: "CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER" is not defined

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'sk98lin_resume':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:1015: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_enable_device', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'SkGeBoardInit':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:1659: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:1661: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:1669: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'XmitFrame':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:2969: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3003: error: 'CHECKSUM_HW' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3003: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3003: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'XmitFrameSG':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3127: error: 'CHECKSUM_HW' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'sk98lin_init':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:6390: warning: 'pci_module_init' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:592)

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/sk98lin] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

I checked drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c and CHECKSUM_HW is used twice, but not declared. If only I would know how should it be declared.

----------

## zxy

I filed it on bugzilla.kernel.org.

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7617

Add your scpecs there.... For faster solutions

----------

## zxy

I'm experimenting with skge now. It originally doesn't support  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller,  but with a little patch it does.

Here it is

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=62076

It just adds this controller to a list of controllers that are supported by skge.

It survived syncing portage, I'll see for how long it will work.

----------

## gregf

I'll be interested to hear myself.

----------

## zxy

Sorry, sky2 module interfered. It doesn't work with skge.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

I'm running kernel 2.6.19 stable and the problem still here   :Sad: 

I can say it's just bitorrent or some download trough newsgroups whitch killed (depending on bandwich) quickly my network controller

Hope this will be fix quickly

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

Ok just switch to kernel 2.6.19-git3 and maybe it's what we need :

From the changelog :

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: msi enhancements.
> 
>       [PATCH] sky2: kfree_skb_any needed
> 
>       [PATCH] sky2: fixes for Yukon EC_U chip revisions
> ...

 

And specialy :

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: fixes for Yukon EC_U chip revisions
> 
>     Update workarounds for 88E803X based on the latest SysKonnect vendor
> 
>     driver version (8.41). Tested on EC_U rev A1, only.
> ...

 

I'm just testing bittorent right now downloading at 800 ko/s and uploading at 80ko/s

I will "stress" a bit more the driver with some burning on cifs share   :Rolling Eyes: 

I'll give you some feed back, hope this fixes will work !!   :Wink: 

Jjeje007

----------

## Jjeje007

OK .... this didn't solve the problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dec  3 20:06:06 Gentoo-LiNuX sky2 eth1: tx timeout
> 
> Dec  3 20:06:06 Gentoo-LiNuX sky2 eth1: transmit ring 389 .. 366 report=389 done=389
> 
> Dec  3 20:06:06 Gentoo-LiNuX sky2 hardware hung? flushing

 

Jjeje007

----------

## zxy

I think this driver stuff produces record downloads of kernels. For every version all -gits are tested.   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Yes and i will test all the git as soon as the problem it's not gone   :Laughing: 

Any way now I know how to patch an kernel   :Wink: 

Jjeje007

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Just a question in between... There is the external kernel module SK98LIN from Marvell. I did use that driver earlier, until some Kernel Version broke it (must have been 2.6.15 or 16, I don't remember exactly...) and the driver didn't compile anymore.

I have used sky2 since then... Did Marvell they fix their driver in the meantime?

----------

## zxy

 *Earlier zxy wrote:*   

> I tried to use  the driver ( install-8_41.tar.bz2 ) from marvell site here is the link
> 
> http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36
> 
> ....
> ...

 

I tried it It, and it didn't work for me.

 *In the bottom lines Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> 

----------

## HeXiLeD

From kernel.org

The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree is:  	2.6.19-git3 	

      [PATCH] sky2: msi enhancements.

      [PATCH] sky2: kfree_skb_any needed

      [PATCH] sky2: fixes for Yukon EC_U chip revisions

      [PATCH] sky2: add Dlink 560SX id

      [PATCH] sky2: receive error handling fix

[PATCH] sky2: msi enhancements.

    If using Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI) then the IRQ will never

    be shared. Don't call pci_disable_msi() unless using MSI.

    Signed-off-by: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Jeff Garzik <jeff@garzik.org>

commit 794b2bd20f620892616b09466186ff27101d9e5b

Author: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

Date:   Fri Dec 1 14:29:36 2006 -0800

    [PATCH] sky2: kfree_skb_any needed

    It is possible for the sky2 driver NAPI poll routine to be called with

    IRQ's disabled if netpoll is trying to make space in the tx queue. This

    is an obscure path, but if it happens, the kfree_skb needs to happen

    via softirq. Calling kfree_skb with IRQ's disabled is a not allowed.

    Signed-off-by: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Jeff Garzik <jeff@garzik.org>

commit 8df9a87604e38529898ce35c610792c03c8713a2

Author: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

Date:   Fri Dec 1 14:29:35 2006 -0800

    [PATCH] sky2: fixes for Yukon EC_U chip revisions

    Update workarounds for 88E803X based on the latest SysKonnect vendor

    driver version (8.41). Tested on EC_U rev A1, only.

    These up the receive performance.

    Signed-off-by: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Jeff Garzik <jeff@garzik.org>

commit 508f89e75ab26506fcdbb1b6f7166029e4c56855

Author: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

Date:   Fri Dec 1 14:29:34 2006 -0800

    [PATCH] sky2: add Dlink 560SX id

    Add new PCI ID for DLink 560SX.

    This from the latest SysKonnect vendor driver (version 8.41).

    Signed-off-by: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Jeff Garzik <jeff@garzik.org>

commit 5df791117afedf7fdc67dc0842dab4859e3edf69

Author: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

Date:   Fri Dec 1 14:29:33 2006 -0800

    [PATCH] sky2: receive error handling fix

    If sky2 detects out of memory, or gets a bad frame, it reuses the same receive

    buffer, but forgets to poke the hardware. This could lead to the receiver

    getting stuck if there were lots of errors.

    Signed-off-by: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Jeff Garzik <jeff@garzik.org>

commit 758140900a82e3ed3bb2be1d4705dd352fe44825

Author: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@osdl.org>

Date:   Fri Dec 1 11:41:08 2006 -0800

I havent tested it. and at the moment i cant.

If anyone has  sky2 working properly with 2.6.19-git3; let us know.

----------

## Bornio

pci=nomsi at boot seem to have fix it for me, for now.

----------

## zxy

@Bornio Are you using 2.6.19-git3 or newer?  If it's working for some time under heavy load (torrent, rsync, ...), then let them know. 

I'm still waiting for -mm.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

If you're only waiting for mm because of reiser4, you could use / try James' reiser4 patch of 2.6.19-beyond1 with the newest git-sources

it would be really great if it was finally working ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

Just compil 2.6.19-git-5 and try the pci=nomsi tip from Bornio

Will see   :Rolling Eyes: 

Jjeje007

----------

## Jjeje007

OK,

It's NOT good ... Try again   :Confused: 

----------

## zxy

I tried 2.6.19-git5 with reiser4 patches. But sky is not functioning.

----------

## zxy

I got an answer to the bug I posted from bugzilla.kernel.org

 *Quote:*   

> ------ Additional Comment #3 From Stephen Hemminger  2006-12-04 12:13 -------
> 
> Your problem is a duplicate of earlier bug.
> 
> It occurs only on the 88e8053 version of the chip.
> ...

 

----------

## gregf

Good to see there working on it. Should keep this thread open with updates here and there. I have got some problems again but there now less frequent. Don't want you guys to think your the only ones with the bug.

----------

## gregf

Just reading the change log for 2.6.19-git7 and theres more fixes for skge. Don't really want to paste it all here so click the link below and search for skge. 

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.19-git7.log

----------

## zxy

I have received an answer from marvell's tech support. I can't find anything new in the documents they have sent. If anybody can compile their patches, It would be great. I have added the files they appended.

 *Marvell tech support wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Attached are some text files that should help get the driver installed in the 2.6 kernel.
> 
> Kind regards,
> ...

 

And HERE are the files:

README_v84123.htm

howto_kernelsources_FC6.doc

howto_kernelsources_FC6.txt

They are currently served from my machine. So if I go offline try later.

----------

## Jjeje007

Some news from latest -git (-git11) :

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: sparse warnings
> 
>       [PATCH] skge: fix sparse warnings
> 
>       [PATCH] myri10ge: write as 2 32-byte blocks in myri10ge_submit_8rx
> ...

 

And : 

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: sparse warnings
> 
>     Get rid of sparse warnings in sky2 driver because of mixed enum
> 
>     usage.

 

Maybe this one is for us ? :

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: receive queue watermark tweak
> 
>     This patch makes the receive performance on some systems go from
> 
>     714MB/s to 941MB/s. It adjusts the watermark of the receive queue
> ...

 

Also this one could be promising   :Rolling Eyes:  : 

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: beter ram buffer partitioning
> 
>     Different chips have different sizes of ram buffers, and some versions have
> 
>     no ram buffer at all!.  Be more careful about sizing the ram usage because
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: add comments to PCI ids
> 
>     Add comments to sky2 driver to show relationship between PCI id and
> 
>     hardware.

 

 *Quote:*   

> [PATCH] sky2: add PCI for 88ec033
> 
>     Add another new/missing pci id for 88ec033 chip.

 

I will try it out tomorrow and will see   :Wink: 

Jjeje007

----------

## egon2003

Running 2.6.19-git11 and still getting hangs  :Sad:  seems to work for longer periods between hangs than with 2.6.19

----------

## Jjeje007

Ok,

Thanks egon2003 for the feedback 

I haven't try already and i start to be a bit "pissed" by this problem   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I disable one of two integrated cards (both using sky2 module) and install an old 100mbit card (realtek based) for my internet connection

But, i still i have one card using sky2 module and of course, even in lan, i get some "time out"

I found out a tip to get ride of this freeze : unplug and plug 3 times the cable ... but, of course, you have to be in front of the computer when you get the timeout ... if not ... my computer freeze totally in 10-15 minutes after the timeout   :Confused: 

Jjeje007

----------

## zxy

 *Jjeje007 wrote:*   

> Ok,
> 
> Thanks egon2003 for the feedback 
> 
> I haven't try already and i start to be a bit "pissed" by this problem  
> ...

 

Maybe a good patch would be robot   :Idea:   that would unplug and plugin the cable three times when needed.   :Wink: 

But I dont know how to download it from the internet.  Maybe they sell it in Japan... (via internet)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe a good patch would be robot  that would unplug and plugin the cable three times when needed. 

 

Yes i'm still saerching it on ebay   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Hum, anyway, sky2 module doesn't like multiple connections (bittorent, usenet ...)

(Come on where is my robot !!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

Jjeje007

Note : no more news from -git13

----------

## kernelOfTruth

trying 2.6.19-git9 here and I see no problems with appended pci=nomsi at bootup

without pci=nomsi I get the same behaviour like before: after some heavy downloading / uploading it's stuck

with pci=nomsi it's still working after several hours   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
> 
> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

 

----------

## HeXiLeD

i remmeber an old ebuild with a patch that got my eth card working perfectly.

why cant we get it again ?

the topic is here

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

An another "bug" while playing with kexec ...

When rebooting (with kexec enable) i don't get online with the eth card which is using the sky2 module.

The eth card is enable but the link is not up, I get this :

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 eth0: enabling interface

 

but nothing more .... (no : "sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both")

So don't know if it's a bug from kexec or from sky2 module (tooooo much bug ?   :Laughing: )

Any way, some one else found this problem ?

Jjeje007

----------

## Bornio

I have compiled sky2 as a module, and pci=nomsi during boot.

I have tried it both on latest mm-sources and latest ck-sources.

On both it has been working rock solid, without a single glitch, complaint or a squeak   :Wink: 

----------

## zxy

It would be great to post experiences to the [url]bugzilla.kernel.org[/url], too. So the guys could repair it quicker. They asked for the feedback.

There are a few (duplicate) bugs open.

----------

## gregf

 *zxy wrote:*   

> It would be great to post experiences to the bugzilla.kernel.org, too. So the guys could repair it quicker. They asked for the feedback.
> 
> There are a few (duplicate) bugs open.

 

Would gladly do it if you post a link to the bug report we should post. I see a few in this thread and even more when i search. Just tested 2.6.19.1 for the hell of it and same issues btw.

----------

## zxy

URL: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7579

I think other bugs are considered as duplicates of this bug by the developer.

----------

## zxy

I've got an email from a kernel developer considering sky2 driver. 

He has sent me a debug patch for sky2 driver, that could provide more info about crashes.

I have not tried the patch, yet. I will, as soon as I will be able to.

This patch WILL NOT go in the mainline kernel !!!

 *Stephen Hemminger wrote:*   

> This patch (which shouldn't go into the mainline driver), adds a debug interface to sky2 driver to dump the receive and transmit rings. The file /proc/net/sky2/ethX will show the status of transmits in process, status responses not handled, and receives pending.
> 
> It would be useful to see the status of the Tx/Rx ring after ahang.

 

Patch is quite long so I wont post it, but you can see/download it from HERE. See the "sky2: proc debug interface" section.

----- EDIT---

I had a problem with the patch.

It was a problem with cut / paste. My mistake.  :Embarassed: 

It patches OK, now!!  :Very Happy: 

I re-uploaded a good patch on the link above.

I cant reboot right now, but I'll post results tomorrow.

----------

## Fire Hazard

I have a  ASUS P5W DH DELUXE/WIFI-AP on the way and I notice all the trouble with the sky2 going on and I've seen some people to get it to work and others not.  What kernel, kernel options, and such should I use because Gentoo-Wiki states that it's working in the latest kerenl but from all the post I see it doesn't look like it.  Further more I hear reports that it only crashes when it's under heavy load.  Does that mean I will have problems installing Gentoo and will be having to burn all the programs I need to CD to install them that way?  I've been waiting so long to build my computer and now it seems as if I won't be able to run Linux on it   :Crying or Very sad: .   And I've been Windows free for over a year now and don't want to go back   :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------

## stuorguk

 *Fire Hazard wrote:*   

>  I've been waiting so long to build my computer and now it seems as if I won't be able to run Linux on it  

 

Can't you do what I did - find yourself an old PCI network card, and make use of that until a fix becomes available.  I found an old D-Link 10Mb/s card which works fine with the ne2k-pci driver.  If you can't find/borrow/beg one, then there are plenty on ebay.

Stuart.

----------

## Fire Hazard

 *Quote:*   

> If you can't find/borrow/beg one, then there are plenty on ebay.

 

Never really thought about that.  I did a quick look and your right.  It would be A LOT cheaper that way.  I really didn't want to buy some extra hardware but I REALLY didn't want to buy and use Windows.  Thanks for that idea.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, well, sky2 is still broken, even with the latest kernel: 2.6.20-rc5 and pci=nomsi

after approx. 2.4 GB (download, upload not counted) of Bittorrent it again said "goodbye" and I had to unload & reload the sky2 kernel-module

this seems to be the only "solution" so far to reload the kernel-module & don't compile the driver into the kernel

----------

## zxy

kernloftruth Did you try the pach (debug  patch)?  I just couldn't take a machine with sky2 off line (it serves my pages). And testing kernels will take a loth of hangs and restarts.

So if anybody can try it, it might give developers a clue. I'm really sory I can't.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

zxy, I just patched my kernel, download big stuff / creating much traffic should hopefully suffice 

I'll then see what the /proc/.... interface says (hopefully it crashes again   :Wink:  )

----------

## RestTaker

DELETED BY AUTHORLast edited by RestTaker on Fri Feb 09, 2007 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zxy

have you tried heavy load on the eth card, like heavy bittorent usage and syncing portage tree at the same time? Try to stress the card. If it still works then, tell us how you did it?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

I'm having exactly same problem:

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 17)

sky2 v1.5 addr 0xfcffc000 irq 16 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 1

sky2 eth1: addr 00:0e:0c:4b:b1:26

sky2 sky2: enabling interface

sky2 sky2: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

NETDEV WATCHDOG: sky2: transmit timed out

sky2 sky2: tx timeout

sky2 sky2: transmit ring 148 .. 107 report=148 done=148

sky2 hardware hung? flushing

NETDEV WATCHDOG: sky2: transmit timed out

sky2 sky2: tx timeout

sky2 sky2: transmit ring 107 .. 66 report=148 done=148

sky2 status report lost?

NETDEV WATCHDOG: sky2: transmit timed out

sky2 sky2: tx timeout

sky2 sky2: transmit ring 148 .. 107 report=148 done=148

sky2 hardware hung? flushing

----------

## madisonicus

Unfortunately, I don't have any real troubleshooting assistance to offer, but sometimes a working configuration can help sort out what's broken.

Until recently, I'd been using sk98lin compiled into the kernel (2.6.19-gentoo-r4) without any trouble on my A8N32-SLi Deluxe board with the Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15).  I switched to the sky2 driver compiled into the kernel and haven't had any freezes yet, even under heavy load.

I have kept the firmware updated to the most recent version too.

HTH,

m

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> Unfortunately, I don't have any real troubleshooting assistance to offer, but sometimes a working configuration can help sort out what's broken.
> 
> Until recently, I'd been using sk98lin compiled into the kernel (2.6.19-gentoo-r4) without any trouble on my A8N32-SLi Deluxe board with the Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15).  I switched to the sky2 driver compiled into the kernel and haven't had any freezes yet, even under heavy load.
> 
> I have kept the firmware updated to the most recent version too.
> ...

 

what do you mean with "firmware updated" is there a way to update firmware for the Marvell controllers ? or do you mean your BIOS ?

thanks in advance

----------

## robnotts

I have been running quite happily on an ACER 180TD (cheap!) machine that I got... I must admit I was a bit worried having read this thread once I found it had a SKY2 ethernet controller, but it has behaved perfectly.

Attached are my lspci and .config file to see if that helps anyone?

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e8 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e9 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e9 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03d1 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

```

and

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r4

# Sat Jan 20 10:05:15 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEAER is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768-16@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

#

# RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

No crashes, no hangups, gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4, with PREEMPT and NOMSI.

Rob.

----------

## funkmankey

hate to admit it but the daily multiple system freezes and oopses have driven me to give up for now. put an intel nic in the 1 pci slot I have, and no problems since.

honestly why is this so hard for kernel maintainers to fix? apparently it is not just 1 bug but 2 or even more bugs, some of which were introduced after 2.6.18... but even in .20 not all the bugs are fixed. I guess one issue is that not everyone has exactly the same hardware, and different of the bugs affects each of us differently so no one patch or workaround will fix everyone.

----------

## l_bratch

I've been having this problem for months now, and it's getting a bit tedious.

I'm going to put a PCI card in I think - the reason I hadn't already is that I wouldn't therefore notice when it gets fixed in the kernel  :Wink: 

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
```

That's the output of the card in my lspci if it is useful.

----------

## lonex

I've also had those problems with my on-boad network adapter:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)
```

What seems to have solved this issue for me (no problems for 5 days now) is the following:

- BIOS update to the very latest revision

- Running the latest git-sources in the portage tree (currently 2.6.20_rc6)

The other suggestions, like nomsi etc., didn't solve anything for me.

EDIT: Sorry, I guess I shouted it out too early: Had the error again, only solution known is re-loading the kernel module.  :Sad: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

It's almost the same I have:

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

Well, I am still using Kernel 2.6.18 because of the Cisco VPN Client I can't compile against 2.6.19, but at the moment the NIC just works. I don't have any problems at all.

But I will get a new pc this week, it'll also have a Marvell NIC - I hope I won't run into big problems there.

----------

## zxy

I'm using nic2 on my computer, running forcedeth, for some time now. I could never make sky2 to work. I can't continue to give sky2 a try, as the computer is a server for a web page now. I would like to use sky2, as it is a faster nic here....  

...hoping for a soloution in kernel development...

.. I'm soory that I can't test / use the debug patch ... (that I posted some posts ago)

----------

## nt_gnt

I have an onboard:

Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19), on Asus "A8V-E SE" mboard, with AMD64 3500+.

With kernels up to 2.6.19 (currently on a gentoo variant, 2.6.19-gentoo-r4) I have this Tx Timeout problem, with or without the vendor patches.

It has previously managed weeks without problems: an intensive use of bittorrent, nfs4 and scp recently has led to failures within only an hour or so.  So, to those who confirm a working 88E8053 under 2.6.19, I'd point out that perhaps the network activity hasn't been hard enough to provoke the problem.

I've compiled now with the debugging patch for this driver, so I'll post any interesting output that gives, when I next get a problem.  From the non-debug module, typical output is:

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

sky2 eth0: tx timeout

sky2 eth0: transmit ring 383 .. 342 report=383 done=383

sky2 hardware hung? flushing

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> So, to those who confirm a working 88E8053 under 2.6.19, I'd point out that perhaps the network activity hasn't been hard enough to provoke the problem.

 

I agree. 

i was also reading the 2.6.20 changelog today.

How are things in general  for people  with  Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15) ?

Are the problems still the same or is there any improvements ?

----------

## TheLame

```
zeus ~ # uname -a

Linux zeus 2.6.20 #1 SMP Mon Feb 5 17:33:42 EET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

zeus ~ # uptime

 16:33:32 up 59 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

```

```
Output from bmon :

  Total                     │   24.40MiB    34.49K    │   24.59MiB    34.48K

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8052 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 21)

----------

## TheLame

FSCK!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

After about 4 hours uptime and 100Mbit/s ot the lan.. my machine just die.. maybe kernel panic, don`t know i`ll see the logs..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

I'm using the onboard ASUS P5W NICs [Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)] with 2.6.20, and I'm still getting system lockups and NIC lockups requiring an rmmod/modprobe.

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

Has anyone tried using a Windows driver with ndiswrapper? I don't want to use such an ugly kludge, but I'm getting tired of my system freezing.

----------

## shiver

sky2 died on me for the first time a few days ago. I had heavy bittorrent activity, then the network died and the whole system froze a few minutes later. Today the same happened again. There was absolutely nothing in the logs but since the network stopped working on each occasion, what else can it be than sky2. I have an Asus P5W DH Deluxe with Marvell 88E8053 and kernel 2.6.20-rc7.

edit: there are some sky2 fixes in git, I wonder if this one could help.

sky2: safer transmit timeout

    Rather than trying to be "smart" about possible transmit timeout

    causes. Just clear all pending frames and reset the PHY.

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

Thanks for the heads up.

```
$ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.20-git5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 10 15:26:44 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

$ uptime

 15:41:01 up 7 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.44, 0.44, 0.24
```

I'll post again if it's still running in 24 hours.

(edit) Well, a massive power outage sort of spoiled my plans. It was running for about four hours with no problem. Start the clock again...

```
$ uptime

 01:19:27 up 28 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.33, 0.28
```

BTW, this is all under constant load from KTorrent: 80 connections, about 200KB/s down, 400KB/s up.

(edit2) No good. System froze in about 90 minutes.

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

I don't know if it's been linked before, but this is apparently the kernel bug to watch:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7546

----------

## gregf

2.6.19-hardened-r5 been using this for over a week and have not had it die on me yet with the sky2. Anyone giving 2.6.19.2 a try yet?

----------

## egon2003

 *gregf wrote:*   

> 2.6.19-hardened-r5 been using this for over a week and have not had it die on me yet with the sky2. Anyone giving 2.6.19.2 a try yet?

 

I have have tried 2.6.20 with the patch to disable flowcontrol from the kernel.org bugzilla link above and i still get hangs as often as before when using sky2.

----------

## l_bratch

I can confirm it still dies with 2.6.20.

It's very interesting to see people with P5W DH Deluxes saying their machines are freezing - so is mine.  It requires a hard reboot when this happens. (no keyboard/mouse respond, and num/caps/scroll locks are all frozen).

Is this related to sky2 do we know?

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> I can confirm it still dies with 2.6.20.
> 
> It's very interesting to see people with P5W DH Deluxes saying their machines are freezing - so is mine.  It requires a hard reboot when this happens. (no keyboard/mouse respond, and num/caps/scroll locks are all frozen).
> 
> Is this related to sky2 do we know?

 

It seems to be related, according to the bug I linked to and other reports. I've noticed recently that it only seems to happen when I'm away from the computer. When I leave it, it always fails within a couple hours (fortunately, the ext3 and reiserfs journals have prevented any data corruption so far). The NIC will fail, but the kernel keeps running if I'm only away for brief periods. May just be coincidence.

----------

## Bornio

Hi,

Please try the following patch by Stephen Hemminger which was I got from him 4 hours ago. 

```
--- sky2-dev.orig/drivers/net/sky2.h    2007-02-13 15:08:30.000000000 -0800

+++ sky2-dev/drivers/net/sky2.h 2007-02-13 15:12:52.000000000 -0800

@@ -1589,7 +1589,7 @@

       GMR_FS_ANY_ERR  = GMR_FS_RX_FF_OV | GMR_FS_CRC_ERR |

                         GMR_FS_FRAGMENT | GMR_FS_LONG_ERR |

-                         GMR_FS_MII_ERR | GMR_FS_GOOD_FC | GMR_FS_BAD_FC |

+                         GMR_FS_MII_ERR | GMR_FS_BAD_FC |

                         GMR_FS_UN_SIZE | GMR_FS_JABBER,

 };
```

this should fix the issues. It also needs broader testing.

Let me know how it goes!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Bornio, does this work against stable 2.6.20-kernel or do I need newer git-sources ? (I have no access to my rig right now)

thanks

----------

## l_bratch

 *TillEulenspiegel wrote:*   

>  *l_bratch wrote:*   I can confirm it still dies with 2.6.20.
> 
> It's very interesting to see people with P5W DH Deluxes saying their machines are freezing - so is mine.  It requires a hard reboot when this happens. (no keyboard/mouse respond, and num/caps/scroll locks are all frozen).
> 
> Is this related to sky2 do we know? 
> ...

 I've noticed exactly the same thing.  If I'm on it for a huge amount of time, such as around 20 hours, only coming off for a few minutes at a time, it's fine.  But if I leave it over night, or go to work, it crashes around half the time.

Bornio - I shall try that patch tomorrow.

----------

## Bornio

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Bornio, does this work against stable 2.6.20-kernel or do I need newer git-sources ? (I have no access to my rig right now)
> 
> thanks

 

This should work on all recent kernels (2.6.18 and higher I belive).

Please let me know if you have any problems with getting it working.

----------

## l_bratch

 *Bornio wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Please try the following patch by Stephen Hemminger which was I got from him 4 hours ago. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ok I'm now running with that patch... now we wait.

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

No change for me, unfortunately. The same problems still occur. I applied the patch on 2.6.20-gentoo.

----------

## l_bratch

Same here, it had frozen overnight.

Applied to 2.6.20-gentoo too.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Bornio wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   Bornio, does this work against stable 2.6.20-kernel or do I need newer git-sources ? (I have no access to my rig right now)
> 
> thanks 
> 
> This should work on all recent kernels (2.6.18 and higher I belive).
> ...

 

I will, thanks,

btw.

anyone tried out 2.6.20-git15 ?

it has some interesting additions to sky2, perhaps now it finally works without "hickups"?   :Wink: 

----------

## shiver

I'll try it soon, I need a new kernel anyway since my netfilter config is messed up.

----------

## l_bratch

I'll try -git15 tonight.

Should I try it with or without the patch Bornio posted?

----------

## serge_g

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Should I try it with or without the patch Bornio posted?

 

According to http://www.kernel.org/diff/diffview.cgi?file=%2Fpub%2Flinux%2Fkernel%2Fv2.6%2Fsnapshots%2Fincr%2Fpatch-2.6.20-git14-git15.bz2;z=743

for git-r15 the patch is already applied

----------

## l_bratch

Well, I'm running with 2.6.20-git15 - I'll report back either in a few days, or when it next dies, whichever comes first  :Razz: 

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

So far, so good.

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 2.6.21-rc1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 21 10:39:11 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> $ uptime
> ...

 

I'll post again tomorrow.

----------

## l_bratch

Even further, still good:

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -a
> 
> Linux bratchc2ddsktop 2.6.20-git15 #1 SMP Tue Feb 20 22:28:53 GMT 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6700  @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> $ uptime
> ...

 

I think it's fixed.. rejoice!

----------

## TillEulenspiegel

The failures still happen, but the driver now resets itself in five minutes. No lockups.

I believe this time (five minutes) can be adjusted by changing line 75 of sky2.c. I'm using:

```
#define TX_WATCHDOG             (HZ / 4)
```

Which should be about 15 seconds. Works as a bandaid for now.

Disclaimer: I am not by any stretch of the imagination a Linux kernel dev. My only practical experience in operating systems is a bit of FreeBSD kernel hacking.

----------

## l_bratch

I just looked in my dmesg, and you're right:

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 0000:04:00.0: v1.13 addr 0xfa9fc000 irq 19 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2
> 
> sky2 eth0: addr 00:17:31:f5:a0:01
> 
> sky2 0000:03:00.0: v1.13 addr 0xfa8fc000 irq 16 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2
> ...

 It's more usable, but indeed not fixed.

----------

## lonex

Since our ADSL modem is having issues and looses our Internet connection every few hours, I noted some new things concerning our problem with the sky2 NIC.

With my computer and its sky2 NIC, I'm connected to our router (gigabit). The router is also connected (of course) to the ADSL modem and routes to the Internet. So far so good.

Every time our modem looses its connection while I have some traffic to or from the Internet going on, I have to rmmod and then re-modprobe my sky2 module because I've completely lost my network connection. So I kind of assume that the problem with sky2 is somehow related to tcp-timeouts. Has anyone have seen similar things? Or can re-produce that?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

confirmed!

I got the same problem with my belkin router, although it's a 100mbit-connection that should make no difference, 

I can still login to it's lan / wan ip-number 192.168.2.1 but I got no internet-connection so I have to reboot it

1) the above mentioned is the first variant

2) the second variant is the following:

internet connection is completely lost & I have to rmmod & re-modprobe (as you wrote) the sky2 module, but this only happens on pretty high load, e.g. lots of uploading & then moderate downloading

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

why do you guys do not take the official supported driver?

If you do so you have no problems any more!

Try this:

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36

it's always up2date and works from kernel 2.4.20 to 2.6.latest.

Compile as module for all options to work!

regards

gabelhonz

----------

## ttuegel

I don't think the Marvell official driver supports their Yukon2 chipset, which is what we're all using.  There is a driver for that chip from SysKonnect.  However, work is finally progressing on the in-tree driver and should continue to progress, as long as people are testing the driver.

----------

## gabelhonz

My friend,

in this Driver Release ALL Yukon Devices are supported.

Yukon, Yukon2, YukonEC .......

Support for all NICS in one Driver !!

It doesnt matter if you download the sources from www.marvell.com or www.skd.de!!! It's the same.

Check the source code and you will see.

In this package sk98lin loads all SysKonnect and Marvell NICs! skge and sky2 are modified Driver from Mr. Hemminger.

YOU SHOULD USE THE OFFICAL DRIVER PACKAGE!!!

EDIT: Only with the official Driver you can use eg. RLMT on Dual Port Yukon2

in skge and sky2 you have only basic functionality of your device.

regards

----------

## ttuegel

I see, I didn't realize that the SK driver was available on Marvell's site now, too.

This is, of course, good for people who need a fully working driver _now_, either because they run a server, or don't have another NIC, but hopefully folks here will continue to test the in-kernel drivers.

 *Marvell License Agreement wrote:*   

> 4.  NO SUPPORT.  Marvell may make changes to the Deliverables at any time without notice.  Nothing in this Agreement obligates Marvell to support or provide updates or error corrections to the Deliverables.

 

These sorts of license agreements come as no surprise, but I've had drivers break due to kernel upgrades before... Yeah, Marvell will keep the drivers up to date, I'm sure, bumping the driver version to keep up with the kernel until something actually breaks.

----------

## l_bratch

I'm getting freeze again with the in kernel driver, this is the same version that seemed to have fixed the freezing by just disabling the card for a time, yet has gone back to freezing.

I'm going to give the Marvell one a try.  (Because I have no other network card, but I'll try the in kernel one again every time I see a change to it in the changelog   :Smile: )

Edit:

I'm not using the Marvell driver, I'll post back with how I get on...

Output from dmesg if anyone is interested:

 *Quote:*   

> sk98lin: Network Device Driver v10.0.4.3
> 
> (C)Copyright 1999-2007 Marvell(R).
> 
> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64
> ...

 

----------

## lenk

Hi, I still get the occasional hang when downloading torrents. Its not too bad. Running 2.6.20-viper4.

There is a more pressing problem. Do anyone here run vmware workstation? I've got Windows XP running as a guest in vmware workstation. The problem is that I can copy files using winscp from the guest (winxp) to my gentoo box (SSHD) but I CAN'T copy files from the host (gentoo) to guest. The guest is bridged to the host nic.  I've tried this exact same setup on my lappy and it works perfectly. I have to assume its the sky2 drivers fault. I'll get a cheapo nic tomorrow to confirm.

--update: I've tried the driver from marvell, same issue.

----------

## lenk

Just bought a new 10/100 card and networking from host to guest in vmware bridged mode works. Its the sky2 driver that is broken.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Here's an ebuild for Marvell's driver. It works with kernels 2.6.20 upwards.

/usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-10.21.1.3.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3946286#3946286

inherit eutils linux-info

DESCRIPTION="sk98lin kernel driver for Marvell network cards"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36"

SRC_URI="http://www.marvell.com/drivers/upload/install_v${PV}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="virtual/linux-sources"

S=${WORKDIR}/DriverInstall

src_compile() {

   # Create patch

   ./install.sh -p /usr/src/linux ${PN}.patch

}

src_install() {

   dodoc README

}

pkg_postinst() {

   # Guard against applying patch twice.

   if [[ -n $(grep "Driver for Marvell Yukon/2 chipset" /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/sk98lin/sky2.c) ]] ; then

      die "sk98lin is already installed for this kernel."

   fi

   # Apply patch. Runs outside of the sandbox.

   patch -d /usr/src/linux -p1 < "${S}"/${PN}.patch \

      || die "patch failed"

   if kernel_is ge 2 6 23 ; then

      # http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487018-start-275.html

      elog "Patching eth_copy_and_sum."

      sed -i \

         -e "s:eth_copy_and_sum(pNewMsg, pMsg->data,:skb_copy_to_linear_data(pNewMsg, pMsg->data,:" \

         -e "s:FrameLength, 0);:FrameLength);:" \

         /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c || die "sed skge.c"

   fi

   echo

   elog "The kernel has been patched, to *replace* module sk98lin."

   elog "CONFIG_SK98LIN_NAPI is a new option, provided by this patch."

   elog

   elog "Select sk98lin in 'make menuconfig' and run:"

   elog "   cd /usr/src/linux && make clean bzImage modules modules_install"

   echo

}
```

Edit: Added eth_copy_and_sum patch, to compile with kernel 2.6.23.1Last edited by PaulBredbury on Sun Oct 21, 2007 9:52 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Interimo

I have a question about all of this.  I have the revision 22 Marvell NIC (Don't have the exact specs, I'm on Windows as it's the only OS I have that can access the internet) on the Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 mobo.  During the installer, I would frequently need to exit out of the chroot environment and run net-setup again.  The install is done, and now there is no net-setup for me to run.  I wouldn't think this was a problem, because dhcpcd sets up my network (or so I thought) and everything is supposedly in working order.  ifconfig brings back good results, but I can't emerge anything at all.  I have sky2 loaded, and removing + re-modprobing doesn't help either.  I was thinking about using one of the drivers posted earlier, but since I can't download anything on Gentoo, is it possible to get it off my Windows partition and onto Gentoo's?  I already have ntfs-3g installed, so read/write is no problem (I think..), but I don't know how I would go about getting it from one to the other and then proceeding with the install.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## PaulBredbury

The sk98lin driver is only a 400k download - it would fit on a floppy disk, as the easiest transfer method.

----------

## Interimo

Well, I put it on a floppy, copied it to my / folder, extracted and installed.  I had it replace my old driver and the install went fine, no errors.  I then did 'modprobe sk98lin' and it seemed to be fine, but I still can't emerge anything.  Whenever I try to emerge something (emerge --sync, emerge xorg-x11, etc.) I get

```
Temporary failure in name resolution

#and at the end of the xorg-x11 failure

!!!! Couldn't download ' ...tar.bz2'.  Aborting.
```

Dhcpcd set up my eth0, and ifconfig brings back everything that should be there.  What's the deal?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you have copied your resolv.conf from the livecd at install over to your system on harddisk?

could you post the content of /etc/resolv.conf ?

what shows 

```
ifconfig -a
```

this link should help:

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gentoo-linux-help/59359-problem-first-emerge-sync.html

on topic:

anyone tried to boot the kernel with:

idle=poll

??

this is said to help "sometimes"

----------

## HeXiLeD

i did a test with  2.6.19-gentoo-r5 with sky2 compiled as module and downloaded 4gb of data at 750k.

So far the network did not die.

I will be doing a few more tests soon to see if the issue is solved or not.

[edit]

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/patches-2.6.19-5.htm

4000_deprecate-sk98lin.patchdsd@gentoo.org - Add a note suggesting users try skge

[note]

skge never worked for some yukon nics.

This patch and ebuild done by dsd was the one  that i used once and had no problems with the nic.

Dsd once again.. thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## garlicbread

I have to put a me too up on here for sky2 as well

I've been avoiding 2.6.19 like the plague as CIFS seemed to be totaly broken until 2.6.20 came out

the above patchset mentions a fix to cifs of some sort so perhaps this has fixed it

but I think I'll try my luck with the Marvel drivers to begin with on 2.6.20

I've tried the marvel drivers before by patching them into the gentoo sources without much difference

but that was quite a while ago, so I think I'll give it another try with 2.6.20

failing that I'll have to wait for 2.6.21

Update

specifying nosmp seems to have fixed it for now (but means only 1 proc on dual core)

not sure if this is a network driver issue or simply because the chipset is ATI, and ATI support is a bit pants (since it also needs noapic to avoid lots of apic errors under dmesg)

----------

## warer

I am still experiencing problems with 2.6.20 sky2 version 1.10. It works fine when i am at home on my adsl connection. But not when i am connected to gigabit lan, and have some traffic.

the Ethtool command resets the card so it starts working again. I got an message from ping telling me my buffer was full. Got that only once though.

----------

## Stevie77

Same here. Using 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 and sky2 compiled as module is way too unstable. Emerge --sync is a real pain.

Connections loses speed (about 2.x kbyte/s) and sometimes drops to zero. 

LSPCI: 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

----------

## shiver

Another sky2 patch:

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg142579.html

----------

## xanas3712

I didn't notice any problems with my sky2 until recently when I upgraded to a gigabit switch.  The thing still transfer as 10/100 speeds even though the switches say that the link should be at gigabit speed (and other computers seem to work as fast as I expect.

At first I thought this might be a problem with the switch (since the sky2 using machine is my main computer) but I guess reading this thread that may not be the case and I may need to try some other drivers after all.

This is on a 965P board.

EDIT:

Ok I'm at home now, this is the error I get in dmesg relating to sky2

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x5ea0002 length 1514

I get abnormally low transfer rates on this machine for gigabit, but it doesn't not work and files seem to transfer completely.

I tried both the skge and sk98lin modules I have (I build everything when I build the kernel as modules, just in case), but neither of them brings up the eth0 interface.  modprobe sky2 and it comes up immediately.

My card is this as per lspci: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

kernel is 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 going to try r5 and see if it does anything

----------

## Robin79

I got the same problem with latest gentoo-sources anyone know what todo? it just dies on me.. and rmmod modprobe is the final soulution

----------

## dangertools

Hi folks,

giri, from the ndiswrapper project, just told me that, since it seems that sky2 is a bit broken, you guys can use ndiswrapper for your cards as well. Besides the benefits for you this would give us some feedback on how well ndiswrapper actually works with wired networks. Giri would be really happy to hear some success stories and/or get general feedback from you.

Best regards

Georg Schild

----------

## VoVaN

I'm running vanilla 2.6.21-rc7 + rsdl patches for 2 days... no problems so far and no wired kernel messages. Could somebodyelse test it as well?

----------

## l_bratch

I'll switch to that kernel tonight, and report back in a few days.

----------

## VoVaN

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> I'll switch to that kernel tonight, and report back in a few days.

 

Good  :Smile: 

----------

## l_bratch

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> I'm running vanilla 2.6.21-rc7 + rsdl patches for 2 days... no problems so far and no wired kernel messages. Could somebodyelse test it as well?

 I just looked closely at what you wrote - "+rsdl patches".

Are these patches relevant?  If so, could you give me a link to them?

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## VoVaN

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

>  *VoVaN wrote:*   I'm running vanilla 2.6.21-rc7 + rsdl patches for 2 days... no problems so far and no wired kernel messages. Could somebodyelse test it as well? I just looked closely at what you wrote - "+rsdl patches".
> 
> Are these patches relevant?  If so, could you give me a link to them?
> 
> Thanks 

 

No, they are not related to the sky2 driver. I simply would like to mention exact version of the kernel I'm running. FYI, rsdl is a next generation of ck (Con Kolivas) scheduler. It works fine for me so far  :Smile: 

----------

## Robin79

Hi all i leeched down the drivers from marvell and its working like a charm using the sk98lin driver

----------

## VoVaN

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> Hi all i leeched down the drivers from marvell and its working like a charm using the sk98lin driver

 

Which network chip do you have?

----------

## Robin79

```

 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

```

----------

## l_bratch

Bad news, it stopped working after about 20 hours uptime.

Nothing gets posted in dmesg like before though, it simply stopped sending/receiving until I rmmodded and modprobed again.

----------

## VoVaN

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Bad news, it stopped working after about 20 hours uptime.
> 
> Nothing gets posted in dmesg like before though, it simply stopped sending/receiving until I rmmodded and modprobed again.

 

Which kernel/network chip?

----------

## l_bratch

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

>  *l_bratch wrote:*   Bad news, it stopped working after about 20 hours uptime.
> 
> Nothing gets posted in dmesg like before though, it simply stopped sending/receiving until I rmmodded and modprobed again. 
> 
> Which kernel/network chip?

 Kernel is vanilla 2.6.21-rc7, and chip is:

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

>  *VoVaN wrote:*    *l_bratch wrote:*   Bad news, it stopped working after about 20 hours uptime.
> 
> Nothing gets posted in dmesg like before though, it simply stopped sending/receiving until I rmmodded and modprobed again. 
> 
> Which kernel/network chip? Kernel is vanilla 2.6.21-rc7, and chip is:
> ...

 

-git4 has some new fixes for sky2, try that out instead, it should solve the most, me thinks ...

----------

## gregf

I tired git4 the other night seeing all the updates, card died within 5 minutes of being up. I did not receive any messages in debug this time though. Anyone else have better luck with it?

----------

## VoVaN

I have Marvell 8056. lspci says "Unknown", but it works just fine for almost 4 days already (vanilla kernel 2.6.21-rc7).

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)
```

----------

## xanas3712

gregf are you using gigabit switch/router or are you on a 10/100?  I have the problem of the card *8056 rev12* mysteriously dying if I transfer files over gigabit for a certain amount of time.  To fix I have to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart, or switch to 100 mode instead of gigabit.

I'm using vanilla 21-r7 now but was previously using gentoo 20-r5

I haven't tried git4 yet.

----------

## HeXiLeD

kernel 2.6.21-rc7 changelog

sky2: phy workarounds for Yukon EC-U A1

    The workaround Yukon EC-U wasn't comparing with correct

    version and wasn't doing correct setup. Without it, 88e8056

    throws all sorts of errors.

 sky2: turn on clocks when doing resume

    Some of these chips are disabled until clock is enabled.

    This fixes:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=404107

sky2: turn carrier off when down

    Driver needs to turn off carrier when down.

working for any of you ?

----------

## l_bratch

2.6.21-rc7 still doesn't work for me, but I'm going to try out -git5 tonight.

----------

## dangertools

updates from ndiswrapper:

giri made support for sky2 now fully working, meaning if there are still problems with the native drivers please don't worry to checkout ndiswrapper from svn (only svn code has needed changes) and give it a try.

best regards

Georg Schild

----------

## HeXiLeD

are you talking about the wirless nic and drivers or the regular nic ?

----------

## dangertools

I'm talking about the wired NIC, driven by the sky2 drivers, ndiswrapper also supports some wired drivers where sky2 is proven to work.

Georg Schild

----------

## VoVaN

kernel 2.6.21 is out, but... there's bad news for 88E8056 NIC

from LKLM:

 *Quote:*   

> Stephen Hemminger (7):
> 
>       sky2: disable support for 88E8056
> 
>       sky2: handle descriptor errors
> ...

 

from sky2.c:

```
#ifdef broken

        /* This device causes data corruption problems that are not resolved */

        { PCI_DEVICE(PCI_VENDOR_ID_MARVELL, 0x4364) }, /* 88E8056 */

#endif

```

So, no kernel support for 88E8056....?  :Sad: Last edited by VoVaN on Thu Apr 26, 2007 8:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l_bratch

Hmm, that sucks.

On the plus side, 2.6.21-rc7 is going better than I thought it was.  It failed after 20 hours the first day of running it, but since then it has been running for another 4 days, and hasn't gone wrong since.  Perhaps the first problem was a random other problem?

I basically have had 4 days perfect sky2 behaviour with this card:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
```

----------

## VoVaN

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Hmm, that sucks.
> 
> On the plus side, 2.6.21-rc7 is going better than I thought it was.  It failed after 20 hours the first day of running it, but since then it has been running for another 4 days, and hasn't gone wrong since.  Perhaps the first problem was a random other problem?
> 
> I basically have had 4 days perfect sky2 behaviour with this card:
> ...

 

But, you have the 88E8053 NIC, so it is supported. All the changes in 2.6.21 only concerning 88E8056. Personally I'm using 88E8056 with 2.6.21-rc7 for more then a week and don't have any problems, maybe only so far...

----------

## dsd

if you have an  88E8056 and it worked fine with sky2 on 2.6.20 or newer, then please file a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org with "lspci -vvxx" output and we will enable it again

----------

## Paapaa

 *dsd wrote:*   

> if you have an  88E8056 and it worked fine with sky2 on 2.6.20 or newer, then please file a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org with "lspci -vvxx" output and we will enable it again

 

And here is mine, for the record:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176219

----------

## Cyker

Phrack!

After a few weeks of light use, I hadn't had much trouble.

Today I did a bulk transfer at gigabit speeds and abotu half-way through the damned network stopped working again  :Sad: 

I was still getting link lights and both the Linux box and the Windows box that was transferring reported their cards were up and okay.

But no IP traffic passed at all; Just getting "Destination Unreachable".

 *Annotated Log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Logged in and connected ---
> 
> May  1 15:48:35 CyServ sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
> ...

 

For reference:

sky2 v1.10 addr 0xdbefc000 irq 16 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 eth0: addr 00:18:f3:4a:74:b8

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

Anybody else getting this behaviour?

As I said, it'd been fine until today when I dumped about 78GB of data down the wire via Samba, then suddenly poof! Nothing; Not even a ping packet.

Link light was all there, Yukon diagnostics on the Windows machine checked out okay, reported link as active and functioning, but no packets...

----------

## Ken69267

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> Phrack!
> 
> After a few weeks of light use, I hadn't had much trouble.
> 
> Today I did a bulk transfer at gigabit speeds and abotu half-way through the damned network stopped working again 
> ...

 

I get this all the time under heavy load

syslog reveals something sending a SIGTERM to dhcpcd...

(I have the same NIC btw, its on my gigabyte ds3 mobo)

----------

## zorth

hi, i have a gigabyte dq6 mother board with the marvel yucom eth card with the same problem. my solution? buy a pci eth card like my new d-link 10/100/1000. she runs fine, any problem like with the marvel yucon integrated in board. i disabled this in bios  :Smile: 

a fast eth0 → D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

sorry for my english  :Smile: 

regards

----------

## ningo

OpenBSD's msk works perfectly.

----------

## jniklast

So does Marvell's sk98lin driver...

But that's not what this thread is about!

----------

## ningo

Lies! This thread is about Marvell Yukon 2 chips!

----------

## jniklast

Really? I thought the title read "sky2 still broken"...

Anyway, you don't even own that chip. So what do you want here, apart from flaming?

----------

## ningo

I'm not flaming, I just give helpful remarks, since sky is obviously in an unusable state. 

And who told you that I don't own that chip?!

----------

## jniklast

Well you told it yourself, right here by posting your dmesg: http://www.bsdforen.de/showthread.php?p=118546#post118546

Your Marvell chip would use the skge module and is clearly no Yukon 2...

As you obviously made your point by telling us you like OpenBSD more than Linux, you can now leave this thread, unless you have useful information. I for my part won't answer any more of your silly posts...

----------

## ningo

 *jniklast wrote:*   

> Well you told it yourself, right here by posting your dmesg: http://www.bsdforen.de/showthread.php?p=118546#post118546
> 
> Your Marvell chip would use the skge module and is clearly no Yukon 2...
> 
> 

 

That's my PC, but I actually own more than one Computer. (As you are very well aware of!)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As you obviously made your point by telling us you like OpenBSD more than Linux, you can now leave this thread, unless you have useful information. I for my part won't answer any more of your silly posts...

 

Blatant lies! But what to expect from a hardcore gentoo fanboi?

----------

## Earthwings

Please stay calm and friendly, folks. Thanks.

----------

## l_bratch

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Hmm, that sucks.
> 
> On the plus side, 2.6.21-rc7 is going better than I thought it was.  It failed after 20 hours the first day of running it, but since then it has been running for another 4 days, and hasn't gone wrong since.  Perhaps the first problem was a random other problem?
> 
> I basically have had 4 days perfect sky2 behaviour with this card:
> ...

 Sadly this wasn't the case - it failed after 14 days uptime.

----------

## Cyker

What are you guys using, 10, 100 or 1000?

I have to say, on mine it's been pretty good so far - The only time it bugs out is when I hit it with a sustained bi-directional saturation of data, but then getting the damned thing back up is a PITA.

Most of the time, I can connect via the other NIC (The nVidia one - Stable as a rock!) and net.eth0 restart the NIC to get it back up.

On rare occasions (Well, once so far), I've had to power cycle the box to get the NIC back up....

----------

## l_bratch

I'm using 100 (see above post for results).

```
# ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)

        Link detected: yes
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

good news for you 8056 owners:

 *Quote:*   

> commit f30cac6fbf30d92d517768fdbd616cd196b43d1d
> 
> Author: Stephen Hemminger <shemminger@linux-foundation.org>
> 
> Date:   Fri May 11 11:21:47 2007 -0700
> ...

 

>=.21-git16 (don't know which version exact, please use git to track change   :Wink:   )

----------

## mahen

Hi everyone !

Marvell 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19) here ! sky2 module.

For at least one year (and also 2.6.21), I've experienced complete network lockups after a short period of time when uploading / downloading intensively with ktorrent and other p2p pieces of software. When it occurs, I cannot ping anything anymore, and if I don't quit all network apps, it can even bring down the whole system :'(

(it occured in various ubuntu, arch linux etc. distros)Last edited by mahen on Tue May 15, 2007 10:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

So, read this thread. Use my sk98lin ebuild. Live happily ever after  :Wink: 

----------

## mahen

Thanks for the quick reply  :Smile:  Actually I'm using Archlinux AMD64 at the moment  :Wink:  I stumbled upon this thread while searching for people with issues similar to mine  :Smile: 

It seems quite common. I wonder if help is required to help correct it / whether it is being investigated...

----------

## Cyker

 *mahen wrote:*   

> Thanks for the quick reply  Actually I'm using Archlinux AMD64 at the moment  I stumbled upon this thread while searching for people with issues similar to mine 
> 
> It seems quite common. I wonder if help is required to help correct it / whether it is being investigated...

 

Probably. The biggest problem is that *nobody* knows what the cause is.

For all we know Marvell deliberately coded something into the cards to make them do this unless some magical special cookie is sent to them when they're initialized!

There are alternatives (Marvell's kludgy kernel driver that makes Kernel devs shake with fear and loathing, and the ndiswrapper which uses Windows NDIS drivers (Not the 16-bit DOS ones(?))), but neither of them are really ideal...

----------

## klingon

Using Kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 with 1.10 sky2 module and sky2 freezes up all the time..  Its not entirely random because I have to transfer a significant amount of data on it first in order for it to lock up.  Somewhere around 10GB..  Trying to reinsert via modprobe -r sky2 && modprobe sky2 and restarting net.eth0 doesnt help for me, I have to reboot.   :Sad:   Unfortunately my mobo, an Asus P5WDH-Deluxe has 2 of these POS nics (88E8053) on it.

oh and if it makes a diff, im using x86 w/ CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

----------

## billydv

I  havent  read  this  entire  post  but  I  too  have  been  having  problems  with  my  yukon  nic  in  an  asus a8vdeluxe,  this  kernel  config  solved  the  problem,  no  more  cutoffs  or  freezes,  Unfortunately  I  only  recompiled  about  25  times  today  to  get  this  damn  thing  working  right

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# Thu Jun  7 22:27:45 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL is not set

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_REORDER=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I8XX_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN=m

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_3M=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ITM=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_DMC_TSC10=y

CONFIG_USB_YEALINK=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2=m

CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=m

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

#

# RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=m

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

Hope  this  helps!!

----------

## klingon

Hmm.. I updated and rebuilt kernel and have been smooth sailing for a week now.  Let you know if problem resurfaces.

----------

## HeXiLeD

gentoo 2.6.22 

Has anyone tested it ?

And whats the update about sky2 

(Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15) )

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog

----------

## PaulBredbury

I've been using various 2.6.22 betas for weeks with no problem, with the in-kernel SKY2.

```
$ lspci -v | grep 88E

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller PCIe (Asus)
```

----------

## Ken69267

Unfortunately sky2 still randomly dies here on 2.6.22.

----------

## jniklast

same here on 2.6.22-gentoo-r1, sky2 dies after some time under heavy load.

As the kernel doesn't compile with the sk98lin ebuild, I'm back to .21

Any chance of getting the sk98lin ebuild work with .22? That would be awesome!

----------

## Ken69267

Looks like 2.6.22-git8 fixed it. I have not yet had sky2 die on me. I'll report back if anything happens.

----------

## gregf

In 2.6.23-rc1 it is not longer marked experimental. It still seems to lock up here though.

----------

## MidnightX

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo 2.6.22
> 
> Has anyone tested it ? 

 

I just performed a compile of 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 and it died, using sk98lin in PaulBredbury's post. No git8 patches yet, will try that.

----------

## VinzC

Hi all.

I recently updated my kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4 and I now find myself in the same mess as you guys. I've been using 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 until now and sky2 was working like a charm. Why didn't they keep that driver?...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## My_World

I do not touch the Marvel drivers anymore.

Go to BIOS, disable LAN support and get yourself a cheap Realtek pci card. I have given up on the sky2 driver altogether.

 :Sad: 

----------

## VinzC

 *My_World wrote:*   

> I do not touch the Marvel drivers anymore.
> 
> Go to BIOS, disable LAN support and get yourself a cheap Realtek pci card. I have given up on the sky2 driver altogether.
> 
> 

 

[OT]

How... how did you manage to get a computer connected in the middle of the Kalahari desert?  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## Satan Klaus

I've prepared the the patch to get sk98lin working on 2.6.22:

```

--- ./drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c.old   2007-08-18 02:34:26.668985540 +0400

+++ ./drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c   2007-08-11 15:01:32.936552036 +0400

@@ -1713,9 +1713,9 @@ unsigned long   Flags;       /* for the sp

 

    if (!CHIP_ID_YUKON_2(pAC)) {

       if (pAC->GIni.GIMacsFound == 2) {

-         Ret = request_irq(dev->irq, SkGeIsr, SA_SHIRQ, dev->name, dev);

+         Ret = request_irq(dev->irq, SkGeIsr, IRQF_SHARED, dev->name, dev);

       } else if (pAC->GIni.GIMacsFound == 1) {

-         Ret = request_irq(dev->irq, SkGeIsrOnePort, SA_SHIRQ, dev->name, dev);

+         Ret = request_irq(dev->irq, SkGeIsrOnePort, IRQF_SHARED, dev->name, dev);

       } else {

          printk(KERN_WARNING "sk98lin: Illegal number of ports: %d\n",

             pAC->GIni.GIMacsFound);

@@ -1723,7 +1723,7 @@ unsigned long   Flags;       /* for the sp

       }

    }

    else {

-      Ret = request_irq(dev->irq, SkY2Isr, SA_SHIRQ, dev->name, dev);

+      Ret = request_irq(dev->irq, SkY2Isr, IRQF_SHARED, dev->name, dev);

    }

 

    if (Ret) {

@@ -6541,7 +6541,7 @@ int      devNbr)   /* what device is to be

 

 static int __init sk98lin_init(void)

 {

-   return pci_module_init(&sk98lin_driver);

+   return pci_register_driver(&sk98lin_driver);

 }

 

 static void __exit sk98lin_cleanup(void)

--- ./drivers/net/sk98lin/sky2.c.old   2007-08-18 02:34:41.033804144 +0400

+++ ./drivers/net/sk98lin/sky2.c   2007-08-11 11:11:12.918738084 +0400

@@ -977,6 +977,8 @@ int      Port)  /* port index for which 

    unsigned long    Flags;

    unsigned long    LockFlag;

    int              Protocol;

+   struct tcphdr*    th;

+   struct iphdr*    iph;

 #ifdef NETIF_F_TSO

    SK_U16           Mss;

    int              TcpOptLen;

@@ -1037,9 +1039,10 @@ int      Port)  /* port index for which 

 #ifdef SK_EXTREME

             if (!HW_IS_EXT_LE_FORMAT(pAC)) {

 #endif

-               TcpOptLen = ((pSkPacket->pMBuf->h.th->doff - 5) * 4);

-               IpTcpLen  = ((pSkPacket->pMBuf->nh.iph->ihl * 4) + 

-                  sizeof(struct tcphdr));

+               th = (struct tcphdr *)skb_transport_header(pSkPacket->pMBuf);

+               iph = (struct iphdr *)skb_network_header(pSkPacket->pMBuf);

+               TcpOptLen = ((th->doff - 5) * 4);

+               IpTcpLen  = (iph->ihl * 4) + sizeof(struct tcphdr);

                Mss += (TcpOptLen + IpTcpLen + C_LEN_ETHERMAC_HEADER);

 #ifdef SK_EXTREME

             }

```

It works fine on D-Link DGE-560T.

----------

## lonex

 *Satan Klaus wrote:*   

> I've prepared the the patch to get sk98lin working on 2.6.22:

 

Great work - it works well for me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Berticus

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Here's an ebuild for Marvell's driver. It works with kernels 2.6.20 & 2.6.21, but does not compile with 2.6.22
> 
> /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-10.0.5.3.ebuild
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I couldn't get this to work...  My architect is amd64, and I used the following:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge sk98lin
```

It was able to compile, but when I booted up, it couldn't establish a connection.

----------

## PaulBredbury

With my ebuild, should get:

```
$ grep SKY /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

$ grep SK98 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN_NAPI=y
```

You also need to recompile the kernel, to actually use the new code.

----------

## gerard27

Hi fellow victims of Marvel ethernet cards,

I used PaulBredbury's ebuild sk98lin on kernel 2.6.20-r8.

It worked great but alas won't compile on 2.6.22.

I installed 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 kernel and used the sky2 module supplied.

Sure enough it stopped from time to time.

Searching the net I found out that a lot of work was being done on this module.

So I thought,maybe there is a better one in one of the newer kernels.

I emerged linux-2.6.23-rc2-mm1,made a backup of /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2.

The mm kernel sky2 files are much larger than in the gentoo kernel.

I then copied ../drivers/net/sky2.c and sky2.h to the gentoo kernel.

I then did make mrproper and recompiled the kernel with the original .config.

That was 3 days ago.

To test this driver I downloaded all kinds of torrents and tuned in to a shoutcast stream

to audibly monitor the connection.No problem so far.

I know this might be an unorthodox approach but I don't care it works.

Gerard.

----------

## VinzC

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Hi fellow victims of Marvel ethernet cards,
> 
> [...]
> 
> I then copied ../drivers/net/sky2.c and sky2.h to the gentoo kernel.
> ...

 

Thanks a lot for the info.

Could you provide a patch for this? It'd be great.

----------

## gerard27

Let me start by telling you that I'm not a "guru".

I wouldn't know how to put this in a patch.

Since there is no ebuild for sky2 like there is for sk98lin I know of

no other way to get this (I think newer) source code than to do what

I did.You can delete the mm files after you copied the sky2 files.

Gerard.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Gerard, can you confirm that it also works with sky2 from 2.6.23-rc2-mm2 ?

I currently have no access to my rig (& also at least not for the next 1.5 months) so I can't test

then I would make a small patch against vanilla 2.6.22.1

Cheers

----------

## VinzC

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Let me start by telling you that I'm not a "guru".
> 
> I wouldn't know how to put this in a patch.
> 
> Since there is no ebuild for sky2 like there is for sk98lin I know of
> ...

 

No problem if you don't know how to do this. I just assumed if could copy two files you could as well generate a patch; my assumption was wrong  :Wink:  .

Since you described the steps very clearly I can try and reproduce the same and provide this forum with a patch. FYI you can create a patch (for the Linux kernel in general) by following these steps:

```
cd /usr/src 

diff -Nau linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2/drivers/net/sky2.c linux-2.6.23-rc2mm1/drivers/net/sky2.c > ~/sky2.patch

diff -Nau linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2/drivers/net/sky2.h linux-2.6.23-rc2mm1/drivers/net/sky2.h >> ~/sky2.patch
```

----------

## gerard27

@kernelOfTruth,

No I would have to emerge them and compare them.

@VinzC,

I did a diff on sky2.c.It is 17K+ large!

Gerard.

Edit:I am a poor typist.

That is why I try to avoid commandline as much as possible.

I use mc as much as possible.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

here ya go, guys:

 sky2_2.6.22.1-to-2.6.23-rc2-mm2.patch 

(there's no difference between 2.6.23-rc2-mm1 and 2.6.23-rc2-mm2 for the sky2-driver !)

it should also work for vanilla 2.6.22, if it doesn't please say

there's some big changes in there   :Rolling Eyes: 

# ls -l linux-2.6.22.1/drivers/net/ | grep sky2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104788 2007-07-09 01:32 sky2.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  75967 2007-07-09 01:32 sky2.h

# ls -l linux-2.6.23-rc2-mm2/drivers/net/ | grep sky2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 112777 2007-08-20 18:30 sky2.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  80960 2007-08-20 18:30 sky2.h

and from version 1.14 to 1.16

----------

## ttuegel

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> here ya go, guys:
> 
>  sky2_2.6.22.1-to-2.6.23-rc2-mm2.patch 

 

I'm getting a "403 Forbidden" error trying to download it.  (I appreciate the patch, though--at least, I will when I get it  :Wink:  )

EDIT: Thanks!   :Smile: Last edited by ttuegel on Mon Aug 20, 2007 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *ttuegel wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   here ya go, guys:
> 
>  sky2_2.6.22.1-to-2.6.23-rc2-mm2.patch  
> 
> I'm getting a "403 Forbidden" error trying to download it.  (I appreciate the patch, though--at least, I will when I get it  )

 

fixed - sorry for the inconvenience

----------

## gerard27

I wish I could do all that!

Anyway I'm glad I discovered this.

Gerard.

----------

## VinzC

Thanks so much KernelOfTruth; gonna try that ASAP!   :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

The patch was applied without errors (on one of my boxes that doesn't have a MArvell NIC). Now I've just got to sync my other box (for I'm still with 2.6.21 there), get through the expat/gettext/fontconfig/pango/gtk dependency Hell and compile my kernel...

Just kidding.  :Laughing: 

I'm syncing right now and I'll be compiling my new kernel soon. Hold on...

----------

## VinzC

Driver compiled correctly. I'll report whether the problem is solved or not in a few days as I'm not working all the time on that machine.

----------

## Cyker

Hey, how's that new .23-rc2-mm driver working for you guys?

I'm still using the 2.6.22, and it actually seems worse than the 2.6.21 driver!

I did manage to catch something 'tho - While doing a bulk transfer, and knowing it'd probably trip the bug, I ran a continuous ping while it was running.

About 40 or so GB into the transfer, it predictably stalled.

This is what the ping window had to say:

```
64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5422 ttl=128 time=0.188 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5423 ttl=128 time=0.322 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5424 ttl=128 time=0.258 ms

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=5447 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=5448 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=5449 Destination Host Unreachable

64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5450 ttl=128 time=1004 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5451 ttl=128 time=0.174 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5452 ttl=128 time=0.201 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.66: icmp_seq=5453 ttl=128 time=0.185 ms
```

I don't know what the heck it means, but maybe it'll help someone tracking down the bug...?

----------

## gerard27

Hi Cyker,

Still doing fine here.

Never had it stop on me.

Gerard.

----------

## Cyker

Sounds promising... you tested it at all? e.g. by dumping a metric ass-load of data down the pipe to see how it copes.  :Twisted Evil: 

Or just been using it as normal?

I think I may try this patch...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

to those testing this patch:

please produce much traffic, that means:

downloading loads of stuff (at least 2 GB++) AND at the same time at least upload 500-700 MB + in addition listen to some shoutcast-stream [== simulating torrent downloads + everyday stuff like surfing, listening to music, ...]

or if you have something to download, get yourself a torrent of, e.g. a linux-distro dvd or whatever 

==> this was always the common situation when my driver got "knocked out"   :Idea: 

happy testing   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gerard27

Like I said in my first post I downloaded lots of torrents etc.

The speeds were close to the limits imposed by the provider.

I still haven't had any breakdown of connections.

ifconfig shows zero errors.

Gerard.

----------

## gerard27

Just upgraded world,Gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5.

It still contains the crappy sky2 files.

Gerard.

----------

## Cyker

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Like I said in my first post I downloaded lots of torrents etc.
> 
> The speeds were close to the limits imposed by the provider.
> 
> I still haven't had any breakdown of connections.
> ...

 

Hmm... that's not enough IMHO (Well, unless you were getting problems at those speeds...)

On mine, everything's okay for general use - SaMBa'ing, VNC, net access... It's only when the connection's been hammered with 2-way saturation-level traffic that it barfs.

My 'net connection is only 1Mb down, vs the NIC which is a 1Gb...

But I'm gonna upgrade to the new kernel and try your patch (And a few others to try and fix the tsc/HPET/tickless weirdness that's been happening.). I'll blitz the RAID array down the sky2 IF and see what happens  :Twisted Evil: 

On a slight tangent, does anyone know what the diff between -r5 and -r2 is?

----------

## VinzC

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Just upgraded world,Gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5.
> 
> It still contains the crappy sky2 files.
> 
> Gerard.

 

I would say don't expect the fix to be implemented in 2.6.22 series but in 2.6.23, obviously. You can still apply the patch above:

```
cd /usr/src/linux  # Assuming linux symlinks a 2.6.22 series

patch -p1 < {path to where you saved the patch}

# Recompile your kernel
```

----------

## Cyker

Waa... even with this new patch I've still managed to get the card to do it's stall/disconnect thing.

Hpwever, the fix attempts do seem to have helped - Previously, it took me about 40-50GB at Gb link-saturation speeds (~50MB/s) to make it lock, but this time it took just under 200GB  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gerard27

Hi Cyker,

My ISP limit is 3Gb/s.

Yours is way higher.I guess the hardware can't cope.

Gerard.

----------

## Cyker

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> Hi Cyker,
> 
> My ISP limit is 3Gb/s.
> 
> Yours is way higher.I guess the hardware can't cope.
> ...

 

Oh no, not my ISP! I wish I had 3Gb!

This is just between two computers connected together with a CAT6 cable - I just get them to spew as many packets as they can between each other to see.

It should be stable enough for normal use - I can't imagine many people transferring that much stuff on a regular basis...

----------

## boerns

Hi everybody,

I tried the patch sky2_2.6.22.1-to-2.6.23-rc2-mm2.patch with gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5.

DOES NOT WORK!

My hardware consists of an ASUS-Mainbaord P5WDG2 WS Professional wit a Core 2 Duo 6420 and 8 GB DDR2-533-Ram from Corsair.

On this board there are two LAN-Adapters: Marvell 88E8052 + 88E8001

the Marvell 88E8001 works with "skge" as the module like a charm.

The 88E8052 uses sky2 and is not stable.

I tried to copy files from my old box (Asus P3B-F, Pentium III, 1GB-Ram, Intel-100-MBit-Networkcard) via rsync/ssh to the new one.

It is a mix of movies (700MB-Files) and backups of home-directories and etc (lot of tiny files)

In sum it is over 200 GB.

When I start the copy-job, where I start several at the same time (4), because the files are distributed over several harddisks, the job stopped after nearly an hour without the patch and runs nearly 5 hours with the patch. With the 88E8001 with module skge the job runs to its desired end after nearly 12 hours.

I fixed the problem witk sky2-module by bying a Intel 1000-MBit-Card  :Wink: 

But I am interrested in getting the marvel-Controller work with sky2.

I offer my box for tests. Perhaps someone is interested in?

Greetings

Alexander

----------

## boerns

Ok,

got both network-cards work stable now. Used the marvel sk98lin driver and downloadad it from the marvel-homepage:

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36

Patch the kernel 2.6.22.5, compile just sk98lin and disable skge and sky2. Works like a charm. No further patch needed for 2.6.22 and marvel-sk98lin in version

install_v10.20.3.3.tar.bz2 dated from 30. july 2007.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *boerns wrote:*   

> v10.20.3.3

 

I've updated the sk98lin ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyker

I wonder why the Marvell one works fine but the kernel one doesn't... they both are source code so I'm surprised some knowledgable driver coder hasn't been able to compare the two...

Or is this some 'stupid licencing thing' that prevents coders from, like, READING?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

anyone courageous in testing 2.6.23-rc4-mm1 ?

the fixes seem to be only of a cosmetic character but perhaps they help:

 *Quote:*   

> +sky2-fe-chip-support.patch
> 
> +sky2-use-debugfs-rename.patch
> 
> +sky2-document-gphy_ctrl-bits.patch
> ...

 

----------

## dpetka2001

hello there...i have an abit ip35 board with Marvell ethernet controller..."lspci" shows the following

```
Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364(rev. 13)
```

when trying to boot it says it cannot find it and to check hardware or kernel configuration...my current kernel is 2.6.18-r6...is there a solution to my problem?? thanks...

----------

## FoxDie87

I have tried with this ebuild https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3946286#3946286 , but with the newest version (10.21.1.3) and the NAPI option enabled and disabled, but this doesn't work. I try to upload 9,8 GB in a LAN (over sftp) but after a few MB the connection is closed. With the sky2 module I was able to upload +/- 200 MB, and now I'm able to upload 700 MB, but this is not sufficient. Any ideas?

----------

## dpetka2001

ok the thing is that when i boot from "Gentoo small cd" i try net-setup to configure my network and detects Marvell ethernet controller as net-eth2...i type the correct ipaddress,netmask and nameservers and i can normally ping or even browse with links...then i copy /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf and chroot and i am able to do the same thing from my gentoo installation aswell...when i do "lsmod" it shows that it uses sky2 module to support the Marvell ethernet controller...now why is this happening that i can browse just fine whether from the livecd or my chroot gentoo installation and not from my gentoo box normally?? what am i missing??

----------

## dpetka2001

ok i booted with "gentoo small cd",chrooted and installed the new kernel gentoo-2.6.22-r5,then booted again my gentoo installation,compiled the kernel with sky2 support and rebooted...nothing happened...net-eth0 still unrecognizeable...when i boot from "gentoo small cd" and press f1 for more options about the kernel there is an option that says "with support for jmicron and sky2 marvell"...so what should i do?? find myself another kernel that might be able to provide proper "sky2 marvell" support?? where could i find which kernel i should go with?? is there someone with a marvell yukon ethernet controller on his board that made it work?? if so how?? thanks in advance...

----------

## sam_i_am

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> anyone courageous in testing 2.6.23-rc4-mm1 ?

 

I have a Asus motherboard (P5K-VM) with build-in ethernet controller using Marvell Yukon EC ultra chipset. Nothing I tried seems to work. As soon as I transfer a large file, ethernet hangs and the only way to restore is to remove and reinsert the sky2 module.

Didn't try the mm kermel. But, tried vanilla-sources-2.6.23_rc4 and still the same. Even tried the OEM driver (sk98lin). Nothing has helped so far. I'm resigned now to put a different ethernet card just to get this thing working.

Sam

----------

## kernelOfTruth

hm, that's really bad news - I just experienced the same *sigh*

I was downlaoding a 2.2 GB big file (7 MBit/s) so that card finally got some real small "stress", I wanted to download some small pdf in addition to that & BAM! it crashed   :Sad: 

@dpetka2001:

have a deep look at the livecd: the only difference are kernel-parameters between those "kernel versions"   :Wink: 

"irqpoll" pci=nomsi vga=794

is the option for jmicron & sky2 (if I recall correctly)

----------

## dpetka2001

fixed that problem...thanks for your concern...i couldn't find net.eth0 at all so i had to look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to find how udev really recognized my card...it was eth1...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

well, some more insights into my problem:

I had turned off flow control - and since those network controllers seem to have a bug with flow control disabled it crashed

so: DON'T EVARR USE FLOW CONTROL with this hardware   :Wink: 

----------

## sam_i_am

Update:

I tried mm-sources-2.6.23_rc6-r1.

Good news: sky2 module in this kernel seems stable. After transferring about 9Gb, it is still up. There are large number of log messages saying 

```
sky2 0000:07:00.0: error interrupt status=0x80000000
```

 But can't see any ill effects.

Bad news: mm kernel seems rather unstable. A few times it would hang during boot. Occasionally, the machine stays up. But frequently hangs when doing disk i/o.

Worse news:

There seems to be a lot of changes in the sky2 driver in this release of mm-sources. So, I couldn't simply copy the driver source files to vanilla 2.6.23_rc6. RealLife(tm) prevents me from hunting down a proper patchset for updating the sky2 driver in vanilla distribution.

Sam

----------

## VinzC

 *sam_i_am wrote:*   

> Bad news: mm kernel seems rather unstable. A few times it would hang during boot. Occasionally, the machine stays up. But frequently hangs when doing disk i/o.
> 
> Worse news:
> 
> There seems to be a lot of changes in the sky2 driver in this release of mm-sources. So, I couldn't simply copy the driver source files to vanilla 2.6.23_rc6. RealLife(tm) prevents me from hunting down a proper patchset for updating the sky2 driver in vanilla distribution.

 

Good news: you're on a release candidate of a "testing" branch of the kernel. Things will of course be better in a near future...  :Wink: 

----------

## gerard27

After a week or so the connections to the internet started failing again,

regardless of the load.

I replaced the 2.6.23 sky2 module with sk98lin from marvell using their

install shield (10.21.1.3)

Since then (6days ago) I haven't had any problems.

Gerard.

----------

## vovin

I'm using 2.6.22.9 and sky2 module. It seems to be stable.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *vovin wrote:*   

> I'm using 2.6.22.9 and sky2 module. It seems to be stable.

 

what hardware & architecture are you using (e.g. 8053 marvel chipset, 32 bit or 64 bit) ?

----------

## vovin

8056 chipset, 32 bit kernel, 100 Mbit network

----------

## gerard27

So far sk98lin still w/o problems.

Gerard.

----------

## Ginta

I have same rx error problem and my speed is too slow.

I had a amd64 gentoo with gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r8 and it worked without that rx error problem at ~700kb/s. But now, I formatted and I installed a 686 stage, and after compiling kernel, I am having this errors and a speed of <50kb/s average.

Same kernel, same website (I mean, same PORTAGE_MIRROR), distinct arch...

Should I post a bug?

----------

## jniklast

I tried sky2 with the new .23 kernel, and though it worked without breakdowns for the first time, it was really really slow, so I'm back to .22 with the proprietary sk98lin module.

Anybody else with the same problem, or is there maybe a trick how to tune the sky2 driver?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *jniklast wrote:*   

> how to tune the sky2 driver?

 

```
$ modinfo sky2

parm:           debug:Debug level (0=none,...,16=all) (int)

parm:           copybreak:Receive copy threshold (int)

parm:           disable_msi:Disable Message Signaled Interrupt (MSI) (int)
```

----------

## gregf

 *sam_i_am wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   anyone courageous in testing 2.6.23-rc4-mm1 ? 
> 
> I have a Asus motherboard (P5K-VM) with build-in ethernet controller using Marvell Yukon EC ultra chipset. Nothing I tried seems to work. As soon as I transfer a large file, ethernet hangs and the only way to restore is to remove and reinsert the sky2 module.
> 
> Didn't try the mm kermel. But, tried vanilla-sources-2.6.23_rc4 and still the same. Even tried the OEM driver (sk98lin). Nothing has helped so far. I'm resigned now to put a different ethernet card just to get this thing working.
> ...

 

Same board and the same problem as you. I have not tried the binary driver though. From what you say I'm glad I never wasted my time. I just popped a 3com in a long while ago. When I see something hopeful I probe the sky2 module, and give it ago.

----------

## mrpdaemon

Is there a version of sk98lin that works with 2.6.23 out there?

----------

## jniklast

Yeah that's a good question, I would like to use the sk98lin, too. Because even though sky2 seems to perform quite ok with message signaled interrupt disabled, it still has occassional hang ups. At least it recovers without the need of reloading the module unlike previous versions. Nevertheless all existing connections are dropped in this event, which is rather annoying.

----------

## abfluss_bombe

i have the gigabyte 965p-ds3 board with the marvell 88e5056 chip

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

2.6.23 is the first kernel (did only try stable releases before) which gets it running well. i tried to ftp 50gb of files from another machine here, worked like a charm with 60mb/s and i think it wont break. 

with all the older kernels the chip stopped working after the first gb of transfer.

nice!! im happy

----------

## gerard27

sk98lin still no problems.

See my earlier posts in this thread.

Gerard.

----------

## Cyker

Does anyone know if the gentoo-sources-2.6.23 has the same sky2 driver as the patch posted above?

I'm currently using gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5 with the sky2_2.6.22.1-to-2.6.23-rc2-mm2.patch someoneposted above, and my Yukon2 card  has been working pretty well.

I don't want to update to the .23 branch if it breaks the driver again...

----------

## gregf

I was just reading the changelog for 2.6.23-git13 and they have some more sky2 updates.

[SKY2]: version 1.19

[SKY2]: use netdevice stats struct

[SKY2]: fiber advertise bits initialization (trivial)

[SKY2]: fix power settings on Yukon XL

[SKY2]: ethtool register reserved area blackout

[SKY2]: fix power settings on Yukon XL

[SKY2]: status polling loop (post merge)

sky2: use pci_config access functions

sky2: advanced error reporting

sky2: document GPHY_CTRL bits

sky2: reboot fix:

The call to napi_disable() in the PCI shutdown handler is problematic, and is aggravated by the new NAPI. Also, make sure watchdog timer doesn't go off. 

Just pasted all the stuff I found in the changelog. If anyone tries this let us know.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

try it out by yourself   :Wink:   - I just sent 3 hdds to sleep & won't wake them up so fast, I'll probably test it later:

http://nopaste.com/p/a1xJgJJ5s

have fun   :Smile: 

----------

## Cyker

I diff'ed them this morning and there is a whole load of stuff in my patched .22->.23-mm sky2.c which isn't in the released .23 sky2.c...

I'll try it anyway later when the server isn't being used, then do my 160GB-down-the-gigE backup and see what happens  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, sorry that patch doesn't work, 2.6.23-git13 seems to have progressed already too much,

I won't test that kernel since there seems to be going on some breakage & loads of changes (see lkml.org)

.23-mm might do better, I'll see if that'll work out

----------

## mrpdaemon

Ok so the sky2 driver in 2.6.23 seems to be reliable (no hang), but I still have latency issues with it so I switched to Marvel's binary driver (10.21.1.3) from http://www.skd.de/e_en/support/driver_searchresults.html?navanchor=&term=typ.treiber+bs.Linux+produkt.SK-9E21D&produkt=produkt.SK-9E21D&typ=typ.treiber&system=bs.Linux

There is a small compilation fix that is necessary because eth_copy_and_sum was removed in 2.6.23:

```
drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3835

- eth_copy_and_sum(pNewMsg, pMsg->data,

-               FrameLength,0);

+ skb_copy_to_linear_data(pNewMsg, pMsg->data,

+               FrameLength);
```

Works well, no issues so far.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> small compilation fix

 

Thanks, I've added that to the ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyker

Okay, am now on kernel 2.6.23's sky2 driver!

Had an opportune moment as the 2.6.22-hacked-.23mm driver finally died and took the whole system with it by locking up the IRQs.

(QUERY: How can one manually assign IRQs in Linux? eth0, which is the sky2, shares its APIC IRQ line (#16) with USB and the other NICs - I would like to give it its own line, maybe IRQ 5 since for some reason most of the IRQs below 14 are unused...)

So far so good - Initial stages of the data dump are working okay so its at least as stable as the previous kludged .23mm driver I was using,

This driver does 'feel' slower 'tho.

Previously it was bursting in the low 60's and averaging about 25-30 when I did this dump, but as I write this it's bursting in the high 20s and averaging in the 8's.

This may be due to other things (CFQ, changes to the RAID and IO scheduler code), so I'll have to try a test that only involves the NIC later...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

well I can't pretend to use it's full potential (0.5 MBit upload, 8 MBit download) but it's definitely eating much traffic & stress right now:

1.5 GByte of upload, around 500 MBye of download with heavy radio-streaming & surfing -> stable   :Very Happy: 

I changed my router from belkin something to Linksys WRT54GL 1.1 (linux) -> DD-WRT and everything works like a charm

probably the router also plays a big role - so you might want to check that ...

----------

## VinzC

I've just tried Marvell's latest driver (10.22.4.3) and it lamely fails  :Sad:  . I get network breakages as soon as I download something. Quite unusable hence...

EDIT: I'm on a AMD64, kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r8.

EDIT: It looks like I mostly have problem with NFS when I try to open MP3 files on my NFS server from my AMD64 machine. Don't know why mostly with NFS...

EDIT: I've also given 2.6.23-gentoo a try but I still get rx error messages.

```
sky2 0000:05:00.0: v1.18 addr 0xd9000000 irq 36 Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 2

sky2 0000:05:00.0: No interrupt generated using MSI, switching to INTx mode.

sky2 eth0: addr 00:13:d4:ba:78:82

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

printk: 61 messages suppressed.

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x3af0020 length 943

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x14c0020 length 336

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x5ea0002 length 1514

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x2410020 length 577

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x1ff0020 length 511

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x3030020 length 771

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x520020 length 82

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x550020 length 85

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x2500020 length 596

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x3080020 length 780

printk: 168 messages suppressed.

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0xbf0020 length 191

printk: 44 messages suppressed.

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x46a0020 length 1130

printk: 2 messages suppressed.

sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0xc90220 length 201

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:121 fifo 3 (70:73)

sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:19 fifo 63 (140:3)

sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:90 fifo 13 (5:18)

sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:67 fifo 10 (153:163)

sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:45 fifo 195 (55:50)

...
```

----------

## LaserGuidedBunnyRabbit

I have two machines that have been running git-sources-2.6.23-r17 on AMD64 with sky2 for a week now. 40 KBytes/sec goes in and out constantly. I haven't had a single hiccup. Looks like we have some decent sky2 support now.

Both machines are using Asus P5K-VM motherboards (but they seem to be of different revisions), on the Intel G35 chipset.

----------

## VinzC

 *LaserGuidedBunnyRabbit wrote:*   

> I have two machines that have been running git-sources-2.6.23-r17 on AMD64 with sky2 for a week now. 40 KBytes/sec goes in and out constantly. I haven't had a single hiccup. Looks like we have some decent sky2 support now.
> 
> Both machines are using Asus P5K-VM motherboards (but they seem to be of different revisions), on the Intel G35 chipset.

 

Looks interresting. AFAICS around 2.6.23-r13 the networking New API (NAPI) was instroduced making it more complex to patch current, stable 2.6.23 kernel series. I've digged a little to patch stable kernels with git-sources diff's but I had to face many compilation errors due to new members in network API struct's. So I hope there is a 2.6.23 series soon, which introduces these changes for there is currently no such gentoo-sources, the ones I use.

Unless I'm wrong...

----------

## LaserGuidedBunnyRabbit

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *LaserGuidedBunnyRabbit wrote:*   I have two machines that have been running git-sources-2.6.23-r17 on AMD64 with sky2 for a week now. 40 KBytes/sec goes in and out constantly. I haven't had a single hiccup. Looks like we have some decent sky2 support now.
> 
> Both machines are using Asus P5K-VM motherboards (but they seem to be of different revisions), on the Intel G35 chipset. 
> 
> Looks interresting. AFAICS around 2.6.23-r13 the networking New API (NAPI) was instroduced making it more complex to patch current, stable 2.6.23 kernel series. I've digged a little to patch stable kernels with git-sources diff's but I had to face many compilation errors due to new members in network API struct's. So I hope there is a 2.6.23 series soon, which introduces these changes for there is currently no such gentoo-sources, the ones I use.
> ...

 git17 built right away for me.

----------

## VinzC

 *LaserGuidedBunnyRabbit wrote:*   

> git17 built right away for me.

 

Sure... I meant I'd like gentoo-sources to get to the same level or to a level that can be patched accordingly from git-sources because I'd like to stick to Gentoo sources for now.

----------

## Cyker

The 2.6.23-gentoo-sources sky2 driver's been okay so far - Not had a single lock, crash or IRQ storm thus far. *quickly hits something wooden*

It is arbitrarily slower; The max burst I'd gotten on the old one was about 75MB/s, whereas on this its been 41MB/s so far.

Sustained speeds previously were 30-40MB/s, but are now 15MB/s.

However, all of this may be down to changes in the disk, controller, RAID, scheduling and caching subsystems too...

The overall system performance has been imperceptibly slower, and currently CFQ is my main suspect (It's more responsive under load; Low-priority apps still sorta-work, whereas before they'd pretty much stall, but overall performance seems to be lessened? Does CFQ sacrifice processing throughput in favour of latency reduction?)

----------

## gregf

Well i had some free time so I tried out 2.6.24-rc3-git1. It's been running for 72 hours with some heavy downloading going on at times. Best I have seen it run yet, if it makes it a week I'm going to say it's solved for me.

----------

## Ken69267

Yeah, .23 and on solved my sky2 problems   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vinz

2.6.23 finally fixed the issues of my 88E8053r19 too. great that it finally got fixed, those hangups really sucked!

----------

## gregf

 *vinz wrote:*   

> 2.6.23 finally fixed the issues of my 88E8053r19 too. great that it finally got fixed, those hangups really sucked!

 

Yeah it still died during heavy downloads in 2.6.23 for me. There was a bunch of new updates in 2.6.24, that is why I gave that a try. Seems to be solved now. I'm happy! Going to rip that 3com out tonight and let my video card breath some.Last edited by gregf on Thu Nov 22, 2007 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cyker

Well it's been up for just under a month with a 160GB blast over it every weekend and still truckin'!

I still think it's slower than it used to be, but I'd trade speed for stability any day of the week  :Wink: 

----------

## h0mer`-

anybody has his 88e8056 Yukon Gigabit PCI-E Adapter working yet and can explain to me how its done?

i tried the driver_install package from the marvell page and patched and rebuilt my kernel but it wont work....

EDIT: now its working... jeez, second time today i find the solution 10 minutes after i posted on the forums....

----------

## VinzC

 *h0mer`- wrote:*   

> aEDIT: now its working... jeez, second time today i find the solution 10 minutes after i posted on the forums....

 

When you say you found the solution, please be so kind as to have everyone profit from your discoveries. Saying nothing is more useful than not saying what you did to fix the problem.

----------

## h0mer`-

sry, i patched the kernel sources like it is explained in the driver package from the marvell page.

after looking through /var/log/dmesg.log i saw the device got renamed to eth2.

there, now you embarrassed me  :Wink: 

----------

## Paapaa

 *h0mer`- wrote:*   

> anybody has his 88e8056 Yukon Gigabit PCI-E Adapter working yet and can explain to me how its done?

 

Did you ever try with the latest gentoo-sources with no manual patching? And it didn't work?

----------

## radulucian

i did, with hardened-sources on a 88e8052 and it DOESN'T work unless i set the nopmi option when booting the kernel.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *radulucian wrote:*   

> i did, with hardened-sources on a 88e8052 and it DOESN'T work unless i set the nopmi option when booting the kernel.

 

what does that option do ?   :Surprised: 

I thought pci=nomsi would do the trick   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cyker

Was checking my logs, and noticed that I had quite a few lines like this from saturday:

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 eth0: rx length error: status 0x5ea0100 length 1510
> 
> sky2 eth0: rx length error: status 0x5ea0100 length 1510
> 
> sky2 eth0: rx length error: status 0x5ea0100 length 1510
> ...

 

Obviously didn't affect the network much otherwise I'd have noticed, but it does roughly match the time I was doing my 160GB data dump.

----------

## radulucian

 :Smile:  you're right,  my bad, i was tired and got it from memory. "bad memory" i guess, will buy new one  :Wink: 

----------

## Cyker

Just got:

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:64 fifo 47 (193:40)
> 
> sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected
> 
> sky2 eth0: disabling interface
> ...

 

System has been running for just over a month 'tho, and it did reset the IF properly...

I did have to remove eth0 from the bridge it's in and /etc/blah restart it 'tho because it stopped passing traffic across the bridge, despite allowing me to connect to it!

----------

## VinzC

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> Ok so the sky2 driver in 2.6.23 seems to be reliable (no hang), but I still have latency issues with it so I switched to Marvel's binary driver (10.21.1.3) from http://www.skd.de/e_en/support/driver_searchresults.html?navanchor=&term=typ.treiber+bs.Linux+produkt.SK-9E21D&produkt=produkt.SK-9E21D&typ=typ.treiber&system=bs.Linux

 

Fair enough for me. I've used the sources to create a patch, applied it against my current kernel (2.6.23-gentoo-r3) and loaded sk98lin module. Looks far better than 2.6.23-r3 sky2.

Until today I was still using 2.6.23-r3 built-in sky2 but it failed on me while I was working remotely using a VPN connection. (I had powered my machine for only a couple of minutes only...) The link dropped and the connection was interrupted. Then the hardware link started to go up-down-up-down-up aso. So I decided to use Marvell's driver. I'll post feedback in a few days.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

anyone still got problems with sky2 ?   :Wink: 

I'm currently transferring around 30 GB over it and it still up - where in contrast the other side a tg3-powered Broadcom has almost resetted itself every 2-4 GB   :Rolling Eyes: 

Steven Hemminger did a great job on this (and still is continuously improving it) kudos & thanks to him   :Smile: 

----------

## Cyker

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> anyone still got problems with sky2 ?  
> 
> I'm currently transferring around 30 GB over it and it still up - where in contrast the other side a tg3-powered Broadcom has almost resetted itself every 2-4 GB  
> 
> Steven Hemminger did a great job on this (and still is continuously improving it) kudos & thanks to him  

 

It's definitely improved a lot in terms of stability, but still needs work.

I've not had any of the need-to-restart-machine sky2 stalls, but I've had a few:

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:64 fifo 47 (193:40) 
> 
> sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected 
> 
> sky2 eth0: disabling interface 
> ...

 

But three in almost as many months isn't too bad, and they don't require me to restart the system! The kernel seems smart enough to restart the interface, but unfortunately this seems to be a bit of a hack as I have to manually restart eth0 via Gentoo's init system anyway (The kernel apparently isn't clever enough to re-init the device properly, probably because it's part of a bridge?)

Also, throughput is noticable lower than with the less stable versions of the driver; I'd say mine has about a 20% drop in both sustained and burst peak speeds.

----------

## VinzC

Well, as for me, I'm still experiencing connection drops with Marvell sk98lin driver  :Sad:  . I also suspect there is no syslogged message anymore; I notice drops especially when listening to MP3 files from NFS shares. I suddenly get NFS errors like Server not responding. Still trying... Sky2 from gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r2 didn't work for me either. Still trying...

----------

## rmcarlsson

Dear forum,

this is not an answer to the original post more like a question closely related to the subject.

I have set up a server for a friend of mine, AMD64 nForce based board with dual on-board LAN, one Yukon-EC (0xb6) rev 1 and one nForce. 

I never managed to get both LAN's to work together so I only use Yukon-EC. Instead I have plugged in a 3C905 in a PCI slot. 

After some investigation (on this forum) I am now using 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 with a stripped down kernel (as far as my knowledge goes) and also MSI disabled and ACPI disabled. I hope this is correct.

The machine has been up for about a week and my friend says everything works OK. However I do not think there has been any real load on the Yukon-EC interface. Samba is running but he has not been using it, there has not been any network games from the windows machines behind this server runner etc. So I can not say that everything is working OK. Now to my question, I have this in the log

```

sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:37 fifo 184 (93:77)

sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

```

A lot of them also, I would say a couple a day. As I stated above my friend has not see any anomalies on the network. What is this error? What is the consequences for the system? Is there any network traffic that will affected more that others by this fault?

  Best regards

  Mikael Carlsson

----------

## VinzC

 *rmcarlsson wrote:*   

> What is this error?

 

This is precisely an error due to that... *sigh* crappy... Yukon ethernet adapter.

----------

## VinzC

Update:

Installed 2.6.23-gentoo-r5; both sky2 and Marvell's modules are catastrophic when using NFS  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... As I suspected Marvell driver doesn't produce error messages (no error message appears in syslog, they're probably not using printk) but link drops *do* occur. The only difference is that sky2 module results in link down/up, making /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart, which doesn't occur with Marvell's driver.

Playing media files through NFS on a 100Mb/s LAN is a pitty. While playing them through http gives far better results I still experience connection drops, even with http... Holy Crap!

----------

## h0mer`-

any news regarding the sky2 support? for me its still working with the manual patch but i would be happy about working kernel support.

----------

## l_bratch

I'm still getting crashes in 2.6.24 I'm afraid.

----------

## mrpdaemon

Compile fixes for Marvell's sk98lin 10.50.1.3 to compile against linux 2.6.24:

skge.c:90:

```
>#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,24)

>#define proc_net init_net.proc_net

>#endif
```

skge.c:434:

```
<SET_MODULE_OWNER(dev);
```

----------

## l_bratch

Excellent!

Nice one, I will give that a try this evening and hopefully see some more stability.

----------

## HeXiLeD

so... what is the final status of the marvel eth driver support?

What is the best current driver and how is it working?

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

----------

## Cyker

Just rebooted the server with the 2.6.24-gentoo kernel and then tried to set sky2 on fire with a a 140GB transfer.

Speed hasn't improved, but it didn't konk out so still looking good.

Will have to wait and see whether I get any more of those hung mac fifo things...

----------

## VinzC

I'm not sure the interface hangs or drops during or because of large transfers. I have a 100Mbit/s network switch and my network card dropped at least three times in less than 1 hour while I was working remotely through a VPN connection (128-384KiloBit/s at *most*!) and I was not doing large large file transfers nor loading my card heavily (if it ever could be loaded at most at a tenth of its nominal speed  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

```
Feb  9 16:58:17 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x3fa0020 length 1018

Feb  9 16:58:36 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x2a20020 length 674

Feb  9 16:58:36 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x1f50020 length 501

Feb  9 16:58:36 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x3dc0020 length 988

Feb  9 16:58:36 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x5ea0002 length 1514

Feb  9 16:58:36 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x51e0020 length 1310

Feb  9 16:58:36 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x2820020 length 642

Feb  9 16:58:37 luke printk: 7 messages suppressed.

Feb  9 16:58:37 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x3bf0020 length 959

Feb  9 16:58:42 luke printk: 67 messages suppressed.

Feb  9 16:58:42 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x4d0020 length 77

Feb  9 16:58:47 luke printk: 176 messages suppressed.

Feb  9 16:58:47 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x37f0020 length 895

Feb  9 16:58:52 luke printk: 126 messages suppressed.

Feb  9 16:58:52 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0x2300020 length 560

Feb  9 16:58:57 luke printk: 114 messages suppressed.

Feb  9 16:58:57 luke sky2 eth0: rx error, status 0xfb0020 length 251

Feb  9 16:59:42 luke sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:51 fifo 3 (72:75)

Feb  9 16:59:42 luke sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

Feb  9 16:59:42 luke sky2 eth0: disabling interface

Feb  9 16:59:42 luke sky2 eth0: enabling interface

Feb  9 16:59:42 luke netplugd[7942]: eth0: state ACTIVE flags 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000 -> 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST

Feb  9 16:59:42 luke netplugd[18703]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 out -> pid 18703

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke netplugd[7942]: eth0: state OUTING flags 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST -> 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke dhcpcd[8356]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke dhcpcd[8356]: eth0: removing default route via 192.168.45.1 metric 0

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke dhcpcd[8356]: eth0: deleting IP address 192.168.45.169/24

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke dhcpcd[8356]: eth0: exiting

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke netplugd[7942]: eth0: state OUTING pid 18703 exited status 0

Feb  9 16:59:44 luke netplugd[19486]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 in -> pid 19486

Feb  9 16:59:46 luke dhcpcd[20230]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.1.5 starting

Feb  9 16:59:46 luke dhcpcd[20230]: eth0: hardware address = 00:13:d4:ba:78:82

Feb  9 16:59:46 luke dhcpcd[20230]: eth0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:0e:bc:60:70:00:13:d4:ba:78:82

Feb  9 16:59:46 luke dhcpcd[20230]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Feb  9 16:59:51 luke sky2 eth0: hung mac 0:90 fifo 13 (5:18)

Feb  9 16:59:51 luke sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

Feb  9 16:59:51 luke sky2 eth0: disabling interface

Feb  9 16:59:51 luke sky2 eth0: enabling interface

Feb  9 16:59:51 luke netplugd[7942]: eth0: state INNING flags 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000 -> 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST

Feb  9 16:59:53 luke sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Feb  9 16:59:53 luke netplugd[7942]: eth0: state WAIT_IN flags 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST -> 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000

...
```

Messages like these still occur all the time, even with a 2.6.24 kernel  :Sad:  .

There's one thing that tickles me though:

```
Feb  9 16:53:13 luke sky2 0000:05:00.0: No interrupt generated using MSI, switching to INTx mode.
```

Would the card work with MSI better than with interrupts? MSI is enabled in my kernel though  :Rolling Eyes:  . Should I switch to a tickless system?

----------

## VinzC

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> Compile fixes for Marvell's sk98lin 10.50.1.3 to compile against linux 2.6.24:
> 
> skge.c:90:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Great! I applied these changes after patching my 2.6.24-gentoo kernel with Marvell's driver and I don't get drops anymore  :Shocked:  ! I made the test that always failed until now: playing multimedia files from an NFS share. There was always a moment where the card stopped working somehow.

I've been listening to audio files for more than one hour and no connection drop occured! Wow, I'm impressed. Positively. That's to say I needed a 2.6.24 kernel to make Marvell's patch work.

Yup, I'm happy  :Very Happy: ...

----------

## VinzC

Just a comment on Marvell's sk98lin: don't check "Use RX polling (NAPI)" with 2.6.24 kernels or it will cause compilation errors.

----------

## l_bratch

I've finally got a new motherboard, so will now be doing battle with this card:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
```

Hopefully it will be more stable than my old:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)
```

----------

## Cyker

Been running with 2.6.24 (Now -r2...) almost since my last post; No problems!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> Been running with 2.6.24 (Now -r2...) almost since my last post; No problems!

 

++

the card works fine with 100 MBit/s lan & 16 MBit/s broadband,

the ip, however is dropped after a unclear time of inactivity, probably a little bug in latest dhcpcd ...

----------

## VinzC

I've heard from a friend that Marvell's network cards are known to cause troubles, even under Windows. It looks like a lot of Counter Strike gamers, for instance, have reported problems (e.g. lag, connection drops) with such cards. So maybe it's not just a driver problem...

----------

## gregf

Well every time I think mines fine I hit problems down the road. I am playing with 2.6.25-rc6-git3 right now. I decided it might be a good time to test again with the amount o driver changes going on in this kernel release maybe they solved it.

I can pretty much cause the nic to die on command myself by maxing out my stream with bittorrent. It would always die and I would have to rmmod sky2 and and probe it again to get back up. Few minutes into my torrent download I saw a small dip and it went back up to full speed. So I checked dmesg and saw this lovely little gem.

```
sky2 eth1: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex, flow control none

sky2 eth1: hung mac 123:30 fifo 194 (25:19)

sky2 eth1: receiver hang detected

sky2 eth1: disabling interface

sky2 eth1: enabling interface

sky2 eth1: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex, flow control none
```

All without loosing my connection to jabber or bittorrent. Never really noticed it besides the dip on my network graph in conky. So got some high hypes for 2.6.25 myself. How are others making out?

----------

## rada

1gbit/s file transfers over scp using this same kernel on the Fedora 9 beta live cd cause drops almost instantaneously  :Sad: .

----------

## Abekat

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> Compile fixes for Marvell's sk98lin 10.50.1.3 to compile against linux 2.6.24:
> 
> skge.c:90:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

after applying theese changes i still get a bunch of compile errors

```
drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'sk98lin_init_device':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:471: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'poll'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:472: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'weight'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:477: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'poll'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:478: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'weight'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:595: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'poll'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:596: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'weight'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:601: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'poll'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:602: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'weight'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'SkGeIsr':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:2144: error: too few arguments to function 'netif_rx_schedule_prep'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:2147: error: too few arguments to function '__netif_rx_schedule'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'SkGeIsrOnePort':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:2315: error: too few arguments to function 'netif_rx_schedule_prep'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:2320: error: too few arguments to function '__netif_rx_schedule'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function 'SkGePoll':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3059: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'quota'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3059: warning: type defaults to 'int' in declaration of '_y'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3059: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'quota'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3080: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'quota'

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:3084: error: too few arguments to function 'netif_rx_complete'

```

thats without CONFIG_SK98LIN_NAPI set

any chance someone could make a proper patch for the 2.6.24 kernel ?

----------

## VinzC

 *Abekat wrote:*   

> any chance someone could make a proper patch for the 2.6.24 kernel ?

 

I did. But I must admit I dropped Marvell's driver for the built-in kernel driver. Do you want me to pastebin my patch?

EDIT: That's because their driver yet drops connections but you won't see anything in the log when it happens; the driver doesn't seem to use kprint at all...

----------

## Abekat

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I did. But I must admit I dropped Marvell's driver for the built-in kernel driver. Do you want me to pastebin my patch?
> 
> EDIT: That's because their driver yet drops connections but you won't see anything in the log when it happens; the driver doesn't seem to use kprint at all...

 

been running with marvells driver for a good 9 months without any problems at all, tried the build in kernel driver and had nothing but trouble, so if you could post your patch i'll try it, would be top notch

----------

## VinzC

I'm annoyed: pastebin times out while sending the patch...  :Sad:  I'll try another way.

Note my network card dropped its last connection yesterday evening.I've plugged in a new card (Dlink with a Via Rhine chipset). Ciao baby...

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I did. But I must admit I dropped Marvell's driver for the built-in kernel driver. Do you want me to pastebin my patch?
> 
> EDIT: That's because their driver yet drops connections but you won't see anything in the log when it happens; the driver doesn't seem to use kprint at all...

 

 *Abekat wrote:*   

> been running with marvells driver for a good 9 months without any problems at all, tried the build in kernel driver and had nothing but trouble, so if you could post your patch i'll try it, would be top notch

 

Here it is: http://users.teledisnet.be/web/vca08867/linux/sk98lin_v10.50.1.3_2.6.24-r2.patch.bz2

Sorry for being late. I've run into troubles with several network cards on that machine that I had to fix first. It's not in pastebin for it's too big I think. I've place the zipped file on my own space @ my ISP.

The patch is for 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 but it also applies to -r3. I won't test it against -r4 for I've definitely dropped Marvel.

EDIT: After all I've just installed Gentoo Sources 2.6.24-r4 (AMD64) and the patch applies successfully. Who said I wouldn't?  :Wink: 

----------

## smoco

I have problems with this on 2.6.2x kernel(under heavy load card stopped to work) and driver from manufacturer helps now server is running without problems more than 1 month (every night it backups about 20-100Gb trought network).

----------

## julakali

I just updated my kernel to 2.6.24 and spent quite some time trying to build that damn proprietary Marvell sk98lin module.

I even sent an e-mail to Marvell Support  :Very Happy: 

But at last i searched this forums and found your patch.

Thank you very much, works quite well with 2.6.24-r4.

Let's hope someday sky2 will support the 88E8056 without problems...

----------

## HeXiLeD

so; is this is thelatest news about sky?

(Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15) )

is it finally working for everyone with this patch ?

http://users.teledisnet.be/web/vca08867/linux/sk98lin_v10.50.1.3_2.6.24-r2.patch.bz2

 *Quote:*   

> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.24 and spent quite some time trying to build that damn proprietary Marvell sk98lin module. 
> 
> I even sent an e-mail to Marvell Support 
> 
> Thank you very much, works quite well with 2.6.24-r4. 
> ...

 

----------

## julakali

Hm yep.

We'll have a problem in the near future, in 2.6.26, the sk98lin module will be removed..

Time to buy new hardware with the release of 2.6.26  :Razz: 

Damn marvell...

----------

## jmandawg

Has anyone tried the latest driver from Marvell's website:

Linux Driver Install Package for Yukon Devices 	4/28/08 	10.60.2.3

I tried to compile them on 2.6.24 but get multiple errors.  Will the patch work on this version?

----------

## Cyker

sky2 still working okay on my 88E8053.

I think I had another one of those hung mac fifo-whatever errors, but the fact that I can't remember for sure is a good sign  :Wink: 

The bridge code seamlessly recovers now, which is a good bonus since I don't have to ssh in to reset that link anymore if it goes down.

----------

## VinzC

 *jmandawg wrote:*   

> Has anyone tried the latest driver from Marvell's website:
> 
> Linux Driver Install Package for Yukon Devices 	4/28/08 	10.60.2.3
> 
> I tried to compile them on 2.6.24 but get multiple errors.  Will the patch work on this version?

 

The patch I published is for gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2 and above. Below releases of 2.6.24 require ordinary patching, i.e. follow the instructions from Marvell to patch your kernel. There should be no compilation error, IIRC.

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> We'll have a problem in the near future, in 2.6.26, the sk98lin module will be removed..

 

can we have it added as a portage module like we had before?

----------

## VinzC

 *julakali wrote:*   

> We'll have a problem in the near future, in 2.6.26, the sk98lin module will be removed..

 

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> can we have it added as a portage module like we had before?

 

I don't think it's going to be a problem because Marvell's driver offers an option to build a patch for an existing kernel. This means that whether the code for the old driver exists or not it's (re)placed anyway. The only kind of thing that I'd fear is that Marvell doesn't update their driver for eventually new network API or the patching code builds an incompatible patch -- i.e. the reason why I posted the modified patch.

----------

## naelq

hello,

i own an ABIT IP35 MoBo, which is awesome by the way, with the Marvell Yukon 88E8056

```
lspci

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

my problems started about 8 months when i made a major update for the system, & since then the NIC gone crazy, the symptoms (as some of you may encountered) were that the NIC was detected, dhcpcd could successfully assign it an IP address, but there wasn't any sign of life! no communications, & the 2nd (or more) time(s) i try to renew the IP address, dhcpcd would fail.. & since then i've been running a cheap PCI RTL8139 NIC..

today morning, i was looking for news about the Yukon support, & read something related to Firewire, that if it was enabled in the kernel, it would conflict with the sky2 driver...

```
uname -a

Linux N-BOX-II 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP Thu Jul 24 05:53:19 UTC 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

so, i recompiled my kernel without any Firewire support at all, & the filthy came back to life!!

i've been downloading/uploading CentOS via bittorrent for 3 hours now, no lockups/slow-downs utilizing all the 2.5Mbps connection i have.  :Smile: 

i thought that this might be useful for some of you guys, so would you please try to disable the Firewire support & check?

Nael

----------

## julakali

does your current patch work with 2.6.25 aswell?

edit: hm patch -p1 <yourpatchfile> gives the following errors:

```

1 out of 259 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/sk98lin/skgepnmi.c.rej

patching file drivers/net/sk98lin/skgesirq.c

Hunk #46 FAILED at 1441.

1 out of 91 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/sk98lin/skgesirq.c.rej

can't find file to patch at input line 71018

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -ruN linux/Documentation/networking/sk98lin.txt linux-new/Documentation/networking/sk98lin.txt

|--- linux/Documentation/networking/sk98lin.txt 2008-01-24 23:58:37.000000000 +0100

|+++ linux-new/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.txt  2007-10-22 15:56:55.000000000 +0200

--------------------------
```

But it compiles and works (at least for 5 minutes now  :Wink: ).Last edited by julakali on Sun Sep 28, 2008 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## julakali

The last post in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-695648-highlight-88e8056.html says the same (regarding firewire).

I have not tried sky2 again (since it crashed my whole computer back in2.6.22 or so), because I didn't see any changes regarding 88E8056 in the kernel changelog.

 *naelq wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> i own an ABIT IP35 MoBo, which is awesome by the way, with the Marvell Yukon 88E8056
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## mrpdaemon

I haven't had any major issues recently with the stock sky2 driver in 2.6.26-gentoo kernel. Very rarely (once a few weeks or so) it gets into a bad state that adds 1 second latency to all packets (pinging my router shows 1 second), which immediately gets fixed by reloading the sky2 module.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

hey guys,

if you're still having problems with the in-kernel sky2-drivers then now would be the time to do something 

for the inclusion of marvell's driver:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/31/172  :Idea: 

----------

## Cyker

Unless kernel policy has changed or the Marvell sources have been re-written, I doubt this will go through for the same reasons it was rejected last time...

Are people still having a lot of problems with the in-kernel sky2 driver then? It's been pretty stable for me for quite a long time now.

What I don't get is why whoever's maintaining sky2 can't just use the Marvell code to see why their code doesn't work as well...

----------

## julakali

Sky2 is only causing trouble with 88E8056 chipsets, and as I read elsewhere, maybe it's dedicated to Gigabyte Mainboards too.

I'm currently using the closed source Marvell module (respectively the patch posted in this thread) and it's running fine with 2.6.25.

As soon as I compile a newer kernel, I'll try the sky2 module again. But I doubt that it works, because nothing regarding 88E8056 is written in the changelog.

----------

## HeXiLeD

What is the latest with 2.6.26 kernel ?

----------

## julakali

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> What is the latest with 2.6.26 kernel ?

 

Just compiled the sky2 module in 2.6.26 and booted the new kernel.

Seems to work for now (as mrpdaemon already stated except for the small bug he mentioned).

I will post any Problems as they occur.

----------

## CrankyPenguin

So I've had issues with my Marvell board.  Sky2 works when built in the 2.6.24 series but in 25, 26, and 27 ssh connections just get dropped.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I will try it as a module and report back.

EDIT:: Nope no difference, and no errors on the debugging messages either.  I'm beginning to hate this.

----------

## Likvid

The sky2 driver is really bad.

I have the Asus P5B-Deluxe loaded with latest v.1238 firmware now and running kernel 2.6.28

I can't get it to work with my Marvell 88E8056 card  at all.

Sometimes it works and now i get Destination Hos Unreachable all the time.

Any solution to this as there are still major problems with the code in this driver?

----------

## platojones

 *Likvid wrote:*   

> The sky2 driver is really bad.
> 
> I have the Asus P5B-Deluxe loaded with latest v.1238 firmware now and running kernel 2.6.28
> 
> I can't get it to work with my Marvell 88E8056 card  at all.
> ...

 

That's weird...I'm using the same kernel, same board, and have never had a problem with this driver. But I'm not using any firmware either.

----------

## c0nv1ct

I'm having the same issue as the OP with the onbard marvell NIC on my Asus P6T Deluxe.  This thread is quite old, please tell me this has been resolved by now or has the problem come back?  Kernels 2.6.28 and 2.6.29-rc7 both result in network connectivity loss whenever I sync to a local rsync server, copy a large file from CIFS or NFS mounts, or anything more stressful on the NIC than streaming a simple MP3 song.

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

----------

## svrmarty

i've the same issue with 2.6.30 and sky2

----------

## forsaken1

I'm also getting this problem with 2.6.29.4 and now 2.6.30 on a gigabyte 965p-ds3.

----------

## Mark Gray

And another - 965P-DS4 - Marvell 88E8053

I don't mind the receiver hang/down/up sequence. My linux box and network are configured to recover from it automatically so the worst that happens is a restarted download, usually while I'm away from the system.

However, when I upgraded to 2.6.27, it caused a kernel panic as well. Same with 2.6.28, and I'm now trying 2.6.29. A network drop-out is one thing, but I take exception to a kernel panic (and data loss).

Looking around the mailing lists I found another report where this had happened when the interface had been brought down manually. I'd assume the two are related but I can't find evidence that a fix has made it into mainline. There's a patch that masks the bug though so I'll either try that or go back to 2.6.24 if 2.6.29 does the same.

PS - I've got a capture of the panic if anyone wants it.

----------

## forsaken1

I took the sky2 driver from 2.6.31-rc1 into 2.6.29.5 and so far so good.

----------

## Mark Gray

Can you give me a quick guide to how to do that please. I'm happy hacking software to pieces but draw the line at doing that in the kernel without a safety net in the form of a few instructions.  :Smile: 

Thankyou.

Edit - I just swapped in the sky2.c from 2.6.31-rc2, but that paniced instantly. Dropped back to 2.6.24 for now. Reading the changelog suggests it does include the bug fix I think I might need (along with quite a few more), so here's hoping for 2.6.31 (or an easy backport).

----------

## forsaken1

 *Mark Gray wrote:*   

> Can you give me a quick guide to how to do that please. I'm happy hacking software to pieces but draw the line at doing that in the kernel without a safety net in the form of a few instructions. 
> 
> Thankyou.
> 
> Edit - I just swapped in the sky2.c from 2.6.31-rc2, but that paniced instantly. Dropped back to 2.6.24 for now. Reading the changelog suggests it does include the bug fix I think I might need (along with quite a few more), so here's hoping for 2.6.31 (or an easy backport).

 

I took sky2.c and sky2.h from 2.6.31-rc1 and put them in 2.6.29.5 worked without any problems for me.

----------

## forsaken1

I got a timeout from the netdev watchdog after about a day using the .31rc1 driver so it seems it didn't solve the problems.

----------

## gringo

im also a "happy" owner of a crappy marvell 88E8056 based ethernet card and apparently lowering MTU rate to 1492 does help a lot here.

Just in case this helps.

cheers

----------

## svrmarty

 *gringo wrote:*   

> im also a "happy" owner of a crappy marvell 88E8056 based ethernet card and apparently lowering MTU rate to 1492 does help a lot here.
> 
> Just in case this helps.
> 
> cheers

 

hey great

seems to work here too

the only error sometimes happens now is

Aug  9 20:54:28 dvb kernel: sky2 eth1: rx length error: status 0x5ea0100 length 1510

----------

## svrmarty

seems the major problem is now away

but i now get errors like

Aug 12 21:23:42 dvb kernel: sky2 eth1: hung mac 123:6 fifo 195 (64:59)

Aug 12 21:23:42 dvb kernel: sky2 eth1: receiver hang detected

Aug 12 21:23:42 dvb kernel: sky2 eth1: disabling interface

Aug 12 21:23:42 dvb kernel: sky2 eth1: enabling interface

Aug 12 21:23:44 dvb kernel: sky2 eth1: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> seems to work here too 

 

well, after playing around a bit, it turns out it wasn´t my hardware´s fault, it was dhcpcd´s ( im using openrc from git ); in a default setup it requests the mtu rate from the server and apparently gets an wrong value ( at least here). Overriding this solved it for me and i have no need to set the mtu rate manually, default rate works without problems now.

cheers

----------

## cach0rr0

FWIW, no issues here whatsoever with:

```

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

```

and

```

 *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: M3A78-T

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.

       physical id: 0

       version: Rev 1.xx

       serial: MS1C91BJ5100589

       slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

```

and

```

Linux gentoob0x 2.6.28-hardened-r7 #8 SMP Tue Jul 28 09:03:33 CDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

driver is working flawlessly, even under heavy load

----------

## HelAu

Hi 

I have a XFX Geforce 8300 MoBo with marvel 88E8056 onboard. When I use the sky2 module (kernel 2.6.31 and 2.6.32) everything works but horribly slow ( about 10 MB per MINUTE ).

Then I tried the sk98lin from the marvell homepage ( Version Linux_10.81.6.3 ), but this one results in a kernel oops.

Any hints what I can try (without using another network card) ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

Flawlessly working here with an ASUS P5Q Premium

```
 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
```

```
Curr: 14473.90 kBytes (using sky2 loaded as module and the builtin NICs - which i use all 4 as a router FLAWLESSLY)
```

You might want to check this topic

----------

## HelAu

Hi,

I've already read that topic, but didn't find a hint how to solve my problem.

----------

## HelAu

Hi,

My problem is solved. The reason for the slow network was not the sky2 driver, a broken switch caused this ! Sorry for bothering you ...

----------

## -neX-

hello fellow sky2 users...

using the sky2 driver on a Asus P5GD1 with gentoo-sources 2.6.31-r6 and 2.6.31-r10. the driver had been a problem in the past, and went away and i forgot about it. a couple of days ago, the module took its typical dive and the kernel was not able to recover. I had one of the other admins of this box, who is far better at understanding debug output than i am, take a look at the output dumped to the kern.log. transcript of IRC below.

the errors mentioned were generated under 2.6.31-gentoo-r6.

 *freenode.net wrote:*   

> [17:45:46] <xxx> yeah im quite certain that it was the nic
> 
> [17:45:52] <xxx> Apr  5 23:55:22 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: hung mac 123:120 fifo 194 (67:61)
> 
> [17:45:53] <xxx> Apr  5 23:55:22 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected
> ...

 

typically, i will see the quoted text below show up in my logs. this also causes a SNMPTrap to be sent out by the switch this interface is directly connected to. this indicates that the port is indeed going down. now that ive given it some thought, and poked through some old logs, this is related to the card/module and not the switching equipment, at least in my case. its been connected to three separate switches at two different physical locations. 

these errors generated under my current kernel, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10.

```
Apr  6 19:45:24 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: hung mac 123:73 fifo 194 (44:38)

Apr  6 19:45:24 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: receiver hang detected

Apr  6 19:45:24 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: disabling interface

Apr  6 19:45:24 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: enabling interface

Apr  6 19:45:25 omega kernel: sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

```

some interface hardware info from lshw.

```
 # lshw -class network

  *-network               

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: 15

       serial: 00:11:d8:27:75:46

       size: 100MB/s

       capacity: 1GB/s

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.23 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=1.2.3.4 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

       resources: irq:17 memory:d7ffc000-d7ffffff ioport:d800(size=256) memory:d7fc0000-d7fdffff(prefetchable)
```

at this point, im basically just planning to put in a different NIC. the marvell one has been forever unreliable.

edit: removed the ip from lshw out. oops!

----------

## paluszak

Hi,

I've been using sky2 driver from stable 2.6.30-2.6.32 kernels on my Toshiba Tecra:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
```

since 7-8 month ago and the driver's working without a glitch.

J.

----------

## Cyker

I still get the hung mac thing but nowhere near as much as I used to and usually the kernel can re-init itself. It cuts off all connections which is a pain when I'm transferring loads of stuff but I think it's about as good as it's likely to get  :Sad: 

----------

## Cyker

Kernel 2.6.38-r1, still got this problem!  :Laughing: 

It's a lot less problematic as the kernel detects when it happens and can restart the driver, but it's annoying as it cuts off things in mid-transfer.

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 20 12:27:36 CyServ sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: hung mac 0:69 fifo 96 (109:5)
> 
> Apr 20 12:27:36 sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: receiver hang detected
> 
> Apr 20 12:27:36 br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state
> ...

 

As always, can only duplicate it when the interface is suddenly placed under a very heavy/saturating load...

----------

## warer

I got this problem back in kernel 2.6.38 crap. It have been fine for a few years and the bug is back.

----------

## ktsaou

I have a few logs too, on 2.6.38-gentoo-r6:

```
[    1.225672] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    1.225865] sky2 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.226050] sky2 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.226090] sky2 0000:04:00.0: Yukon-2 EC Ultra chip revision 5

[    1.226339] sky2 0000:04:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.226824] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: addr 00:50:8d:b7:e9:c9

[   25.725969] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[   28.158983] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

[81289.789869] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1212

[81289.789873] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1324

[81289.789884] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1020

[89336.994567] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1084

[89336.994575] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1510

[89336.994586] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 372

[89336.994634] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1084

[89336.994717] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1020

[89336.994741] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 684

[89336.994766] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1084

[89336.994811] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 236

[89336.994839] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 572

[89336.994910] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 428

[89348.668514] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1468

[89348.668557] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1468

[89348.668587] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 316

[89348.669741] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 828

[89348.669748] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 620

[89348.669764] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1510

[89348.669833] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1028

[89348.669861] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 804

[89348.669865] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 684

[89348.669892] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 836

[89357.673845] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1084

[89357.673893] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 108

[89357.675308] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 828

[89368.200131] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 956

[89368.200262] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 700

[89368.200327] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 300

[89368.200351] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1468

[89368.200381] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1020

[90067.363692] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 700

[90067.363696] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1388

[90067.363700] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 748

[90067.363703] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1004

[90067.363712] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 748

[90067.363715] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1084

[90067.363786] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 492

[90067.363792] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 172

[90067.363797] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 1452

[90067.363800] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0x7ffc0001 length 108

```

The rx errors appear under load.

Any way to fix it?

----------

## warer

I found a solution that works i bought a Intel Pro/1000CT network adapter. It is automatically deteceted and no driver flaws. I am fed up with SKY2.

----------

## darkbasic

Groan still broken with 3.4-rc2  :Sad: 

----------

## viralex

I still have this error, linux-3.11.6. Let's hope for 3.12

I have problems transferring files to/from smb, the transfer usually fails if I'm transferring too much data.

Thankfully I'm able to download torrents at a decent speed but it's not an ideal situation...

One year ago a thunder stroke my router. I don't know it it's that event or a kernel bug.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

[13167.534591] net_ratelimit: 2 callbacks suppressed

[13167.534604] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13167.572792] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x24e0002 length 590

[13167.977838] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x22d0020 length 557

[13168.733965] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x8e0020 length 142

[13168.743770] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13169.130406] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13169.374812] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x33b0020 length 827

[13170.048913] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13170.090962] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2480020 length 584

[13170.169386] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5a40002 length 1444

[13172.634667] net_ratelimit: 4 callbacks suppressed

[13172.634680] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13174.064463] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13175.762468] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13177.975507] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b30002 length 1459

[13178.237450] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13178.479614] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13178.754631] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5a40002 length 1444

[13178.805075] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13180.084869] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b60002 length 1462

[13180.155386] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x24e0002 length 590

[13180.487651] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x4900020 length 1172

[13180.801763] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13180.873572] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5860002 length 1414

[13181.125785] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5a60002 length 1446

[13181.347483] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x24e0002 length 590

[13182.451794] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5860002 length 1414

[13182.516904] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x30b0020 length 779

[13182.961224] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2140020 length 532

[13185.277941] net_ratelimit: 8 callbacks suppressed

[13185.277954] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0xce0020 length 206

[13186.527767] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5bf0002 length 1471

[13187.303423] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3ec0020 length 1004

[13187.395931] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13187.495114] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5a60002 length 1446

[13187.522199] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0xa50020 length 165

[13188.023013] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5860002 length 1414

[13189.275575] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5800020 length 1412

[13189.391856] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3da0020 length 986

[13190.976695] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x30e0020 length 782

[13191.661320] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5c80002 length 1480

[13192.026387] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x1430020 length 323

[13192.804031] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x4ec0020 length 1260

[13193.791836] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x1c20020 length 450

[13193.983115] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3450020 length 837

[13194.068709] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2b00020 length 692

[13194.079499] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x21c0020 length 544

[13195.034212] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x1620002 length 354

[13195.297497] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5bf0002 length 1471

[13195.377019] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0xba0002 length 186

[13197.996414] net_ratelimit: 1 callbacks suppressed

[13197.996427] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x4480020 length 1096

[13198.876561] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13199.673130] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x4970020 length 1175

[13200.002199] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5bf0002 length 1471

[13201.156076] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x24e0002 length 590

[13201.181813] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x1470020 length 327

[13201.664358] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5c80002 length 1480

[13201.937529] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x1a50020 length 421

[13202.572599] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x4a60020 length 1190

[13203.879939] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5860002 length 1414

[13204.244888] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2c80020 length 712

[13204.267637] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3fe0020 length 1022

[13205.592482] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2ba0020 length 698

[13205.597524] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x50e0020 length 1294

[13205.635179] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x970020 length 151

[13206.132287] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x59f0020 length 1439

[13206.428912] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5730020 length 1395

[13207.058143] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13207.741658] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x4500020 length 1108

[13209.453507] net_ratelimit: 2 callbacks suppressed

[13209.453519] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13209.761037] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13210.059311] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13211.698498] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x33c0020 length 832

[13212.086151] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x15d0020 length 349

[13212.435682] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2af0020 length 687

[13213.802499] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x11c0020 length 284

[13214.822915] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13214.987529] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x24e0002 length 590

[13216.926750] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x24e0002 length 590

[13217.388423] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3350020 length 821

[13219.148274] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0xb70020 length 183

[13223.523575] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2380020 length 568

[13223.543336] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13224.268556] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13224.371156] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5c40020 length 1480

[13224.596596] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13225.516359] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13227.274912] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5a60002 length 1446

[13227.382193] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13227.654643] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3800020 length 900

[13227.740465] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13229.354455] net_ratelimit: 2 callbacks suppressed

[13229.354468] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x1180020 length 280

[13230.823379] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

[13231.585674] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x3930020 length 915

[13231.682421] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x2070020 length 519

[13231.851812] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5ae0020 length 1454

[13231.950100] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5b90002 length 1465

[13232.503969] sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: rx error, status 0x5cc0002 length 1484

```

just a chunk of errors of the last seconds....

Asus P5K-E motherboard

EDIT: 

I've found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/292445

changing MTU seems to help... I've got to try..

----------

